# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] التحليل الفني الإسبوعي للعملات من yallaforex.net | متجدد إسبوعيا

## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 05 سبتمبر حتى 10 سبتمبر2010




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 5 سبتمبر حتى 10 سبتمبر 2010	

تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



الين الياباني شكل قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 83.62 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليوم ومن الأرجح حدوث نطاق تداول ما بين 83.62 و 85.90 خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة وما دام الزوج يواجه المقاومة 85.90 فمن المتوقع استمرار النزول البادئ من 92.88 ربما نحو 80.00 أما عن مستوى الدعم ففي 83.62 وإذا حدث أي نزول تحت هذا المستوى فسوف تكون هذه إشارة عن استئناف الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار الدولار مقابل الين قمة عالية في مستوى 94.98 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع وبالتالي متوقع حدوث انخفاض إلى المنطقة 80.00 	



تحليل شارت الجنيه الاسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD



الباوند ما زال في حالة الاتجاه الهابط بدئا من 1.5997 وقد امتد ووصل إلى المستوى 1.5326 أما عن المقاومة ففي المستوى 1.5597 وما دامت هذه المقاومة قوية فمن المتوقع حدوث حركة نحو الانخفاض والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.5200 لكن إذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق 1.5597 سيشير ذلك التي تشكيل قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليومي وأن الهبوط البادئ من 1.5997 قد انتهى فعلا في المستوى 1.5326 ومن ثم توقع انتقال الأسعار إلى أعلى سعر ربما مرة أخرى إلى المنطقة 1.5700-1.5800 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.4230 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى 1.8000 إلى أعلى وهذا يظهر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع وهو المتوقع في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD



اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي يواجه المقاومة 1.2921 وإذا حدث أي اختراق وارتفاع للأسعار أعلى من ذلك المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الزوج شكل قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.2587 وأن الهبوط البادئ من 1.3333 قد انتهى فعلا، ومن ثم توقع مدى تداول ما بين 1.2587 و 1.3333 أما عن الدعم الرئيسي ففي المستوى 1.2587 وإذا حدث أي نزول للأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي إلى هبوط آخر نحو المنطقة 1.2200 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قمة عالية في مستوى 1.3333 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع للأسعار نحو المستوى 1.2200 في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة ويتم التعامل مع حالة الهبوط على أنها مرحلة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.1876 ومن ثم المتوقع فيما بعد حدوث ارتفاع آخر نحو المستوى 1.4000 بعد التصحيح.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري لا يزال في حالة الانخفاض بدئا من 1.1730 وقد ارتد من 1.0064 ويعامل الزوج على أنه في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0300 وما دامت المقاومة قوية فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.0000 أما عن الدعم ففي 1.0064 وإذا حدث أي نزول للأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يكون ذلك مؤشرا على استئناف الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار الدولار / الفرنك السويسري قمة عالية في مستوى 1.1730 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من سقوط إلى المستوى 1.0000 للبحث عن قاع بالأسفل وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ربما في خلال بضعة أسابيع.




تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الامريكي USDCAD



زوج USDCAD يواجه خط دعم الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.0107 إلى 1.0247 وإذا حدث أي نزول للأسعار تحت خط اتجاه الدعم فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الزوج شكل قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0672 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليوم، وأن الارتفاع البادئ من 1.0107 قد انتهى فعلا، ثم ومن حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المنطقة 1.0107

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0852 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث مدى تداول ما بين 0.9930 و 1.0852 ربما في خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.




تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي AUDUSD



شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.8771 على الرسم البياني لشارت لعملات فريم اليوم والآن الزوج يرتد من 0.8771 وربما يكون ذلك هو استئناف للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.8066 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة العالية 0.9849 ( قمة 2008 العالية) لكن الزوج بحاجة إلى اختراق المقاومة 0.9221 لأعلى لتأكيد استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد أما عن مستوى الدعم الرئيسي ففي 0.8771 وإذا حدث أي كسر ونزول للأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يعود التداول مرة أخرى ما بين 0.8066 و 0.9404. 

التحليل على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.8066 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو القمة العالية 0.9849 ( قمة 2008 العالية) ربما في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 13 سبتمبر حتى 18 سبتمبر2010


*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 13 سبتمبر حتى 18 سبتمبر 2010	


تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



أسعار زوج USDJPY في حالة انخفاض بدئا من 92.88 وقد وصل الهبوط حتى المستوى 83.34 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية فهو الآن عند 85.89 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط وحدوث انخفاض أعمق إلى المستوى 82.00 لكن إذا حدث أي ارتفاع في الأسعار فوق المستوى 85.89 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الهبوط البادئ من 92.88 قد اكتمل فعليا في المستوى 83.34 ومن ثم فإن التحرك التالي هو تحرك نحو الصعود ربما مرة أخرى إلى منطقة 87.50. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل شكلت أسعار الدولار مقابل الين قمة عالية في مستوى 94.98 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض إلى المستوى 80.00 



تحليل شارت الجنيه الاسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD


هبطت أسعار الباوند بدئا من 1.5997 وقد وصلت إلى المستوى 1.5296 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية فلا تزال في منطقة 1.5597 وطالما أن الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.5200 ولكن أي ارتفاع فوق مستوى 1.5597 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى الزوج شكل قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليوم وأن الهبوط البادئ من المستوى 1.5997 قد انتهى فعليا وبالتالي توقع حدوث تداول الأسعار ما بين 1.5700-1.5800 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.4230 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع وهذا هو المتوقع في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD


فشل اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في اختراق مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.2921 لأعلى وبقي التداول في نطاق ما بين 1.2587 و 1.2921 الآن الزوج يتم التعامل معه على أنه في مرحلة تدعيم حالة النزول البادئ من 1.3333 وطالما ان المقاومة 1.2921 قوية قمن المتوقع هبوط الأسعار إلى 1.2200 ذلك إذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار تحت مستوى 1.2587 كإشارة عن استئناف الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قمة عالية في مستوى 1.3333 ذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع في الأسعار إلى المنطقة 1.2200 وذلك ربما في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة وسوف يتم التعامل مع الهبوط على أنه مرحلة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.1876 ومن ثم توقع ارتفاع في الأسعار نحو المستوى 1.4000 بعد التصحيح.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF


ارتدت أسعار زوج ، الدولار / الفرنك السويسري من 1.0060بدعم من خط الاتجاه البادئ من 0.9634 ( منخفض 2008) إلى 0.9917 ( منخفض 2009) وذلك يظهر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوعي ومن ثم التوقع هو حدوث تداول جانبي في نطاق ما بين 1.0060 و 1.0350 ربما في الأيام القليلة القادمة وحدوث ، هبوط في الأسعار وفي حالة إذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار تحت مستوى 1.0060 سوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.1730 قد استؤنف من جديد وبالتالي سيكون الهدف نحو منطقة 1.0000

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار الدولار / الفرنك السويسري قمة عالية في مستوى 1.1730 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع هبوط في الأسعار بدئا من 1.0000 للبحث عن القاع المقبلة وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع وذلك ربما في بضعة أسابيع.



تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الامريكي USDCAD


أسعار USDCAD نزلت تحت خط الاتجاه الصاعد ، مما يشير إلى أن الزوج شكل قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0672 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليوم، ومن المتوقع أن يكون مدى التداول القادم ما بين 1.0107 و 1.0676 وذلك ربما في غضون أسبوعين. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0852 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تداول ما بين 0.9930 و 1.0852 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي AUDUSD



ارتفعت أسعار زوج AUDUSD بعدما تخطت المقاومة 0.9221 لأعلى ومن المتوقع استمرار الارتفاع في الاسبوع المقبل ، والهدف التالي هو 0.9404 ( نحو قمة 2009 العالية) أما عن مستوى الدعم على المدى القريب ففي 0.9090 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الصعود البادئ من 0.8771 لكن إذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار دون مستوى 0.9090 فسوف يشير ذلك عن تشكيل قمة عالية على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليوم ، ومن ثم توقع تراجع نحو الحد السفلي لقناة السعر. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.8066 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو منطقة 0.9849 ( قمة 2008 العالية) وذلك ربما في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.




حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 20 سبتمبر حتى 24 سبتمبر2010



*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 20 سبتمبر حتى 24 سبتمبر 2010	



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



ارتدت أسعار الدولار مقابل الين الياباني بشدة من المستوى المنخفض 82.87 والزوج الآن يواجه مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 85.89 وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير إلى أن الزوج شكل قاع بالأسفل وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم اليوم وأن الهبوط البادئ من المستوى 92.88 قد انتهى، ومن ثم فإن التحرك التالي هو تحرك نحو الصعود ربما إلى منطقة السعر 90.00 أما عن الدعم الرئيسي ففي 82.87 ، وإذا حدث أي نزول تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى هبوط آخر نحو المنطقة 82.00

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون الين الياباني شكل قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 82.87 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع ومن المرجح حدوث ترند إلى المستوى 90.00 وذلك ربما في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت الجنيه الاسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD



شكلت أسعار الباوند قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.5296 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.5997 خلال الأسبوع المقبل ومن الاحتمالات الأكبر اتجاه الأسعار بدئا 1.5296 لتصحيح النزول البادئ من 1.5997 وذلك طالما أن الزوج يواجه مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.5997 وبالتالي فإن الهدف سيكون نحو المستوى 1.5000 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.4230 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وهذا هو المتوقع في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD



شكلت أسعار اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.2587 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم وقد وصلت الأسعار إلى المستوى 1.3158 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.3333 مستوى المرتفع السابق وذلك ربما في الأسبوع المقبل وسوف يتم التعامل مع ذلك الارتداد المتوقع والبادئ من 1.2587 على أنه مرحلة تصحيح للنزول البادئ من 1.3333 وذلك طالما أن الزوج بقى يواجه مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.3333 وبهذا نتوقع استئناف الاتجاه الهابط لاحقا إلى المستوى 1.2400 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قمة عالية في مستوى 1.3333 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع السعر إلى منطقة 1.2200 وذلك خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة وسيتم التعامل مع الهبوط على أنه مرحلة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.1876 بعد ذلك نتوقع ارتفاع آخر نحو المستوى 1.4000 بعد التصحيح.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



ارتد أسعار الدولار / الفرنك السويسري من مستوى 0.9917 ( منخفض 2009) ، وبدأ الارتداد فعليا من 0.9932 أما عن المقاومة الرئيسية فهي الآن عند المستوى 1.0277 وطالما أن الأسعار تواجه هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط وحدوث سقوط لاختبار مستوى الدعم 0.9917 وفي حالة إذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار دون مستوى الدعم فسوف تتجه الأسعار إلى المستوى 0.9700 لكن إذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق مستوى 1.0277 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الزوج يتم تشكيل قاع بالأسفل وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن ثم توقع أن يكون التحرك التالي مرة ثانية نحو الصعود مرة أخرى إلى المستوى 1.1000

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج الدولار / الفرنك السويسري قمة عالية في مستوى 1.1730 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملات فريم الأسبوع وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار إلى المستوى 0.9700 للبحث عن قاع بالأسفل وذلك يظهر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ربما في غضون أسابيع.



تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الامريكي USDCAD



شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0672 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث هبوط في الأسعار مستوى الدعم المنخفض السابق 1.0107 وذلك ربما في الاسبوع المقبل وقد يحدث ارتفاع بعض الشيء قبل حدوث أي كسر ونزول تحت هذا المستوى أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0450 وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الزوج تم تشكيل قاع بالأسفل ومن ثم توقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو مستوى المقاومة 1.0676 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0852 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث تداول ما بين 0.9930 و 1.0852 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي AUDUSD



ارتفعت أسعار زوج AUDUSD فوق مستوى 0.9404 ( قمة 2009 العالية) ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع خلال الأسبوع القادم وسيكون الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 0.9600 أما عن الدعم ففي 0.9240 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم فمن المتوقع استمرار الصعود البادئ من 0.8771 لكن إذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار دون مستوى 0.9240 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الزوج تم تشكيل قمة عالية وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن ثم انسحاب إلى الحدود الدنيا لقناة الأسعار المتصاعدة لاحقا. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.8066 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو المستوى 0.9849 ( قمة 2008 العالية) ربما في غضون أسابيع.




افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 26 سبتمبر حتى 01 أكتوبر 2010


*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 26 سبتمبر حتى 1 أكتوبر 2010	



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



ارتدت أسعار زوج الدولار مقابل الين الياباني من مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 85.89 وانسحبت الأسعار وعادت إلى المستوى 84.12 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع لإعادة اختبار مستوى المقاومة 85.89 وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال النزول البادئ من 94.98 في المستوى 82.87 وذلك لن يحدث إلا بعدما يختبر السعر منطقة 90.00 أما عن مستوى الدعم فعند المستوى 82.87 وإذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى هبوط الأسعار نحو منطقة السعر 82.00 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون الين الياباني شكل قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 82.87 وذلك يظهر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث ترتد إلى المستوى 90.00 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD



ارتدت أسعار الباوند من المستوى 1.5296 ووصلت إلى المستوى 1.5842 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع لاختبار مستوى المقاومة العالية السابقة 1.5997 وفي حالة إذا حدث أي ارتفاع في الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يكون ذلك إشارة إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.4230 ومن ثم توقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو المنطقة 1.8000 أما عن الدعم فعند 1.5500 وإذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ك إلى هبوط آخر للمنطقة 1.5000 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.4230 ومن المتوقع أن يرتفع الزوج إلى المستوى 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وذلك ربما في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD



ارتفع اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي فوق مستوى المقاومة 1.3333 ووصلت الأسعار إلى مستوى عالي بلغ 1.3495 مما يدل على استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.1876 ومن المتوقع مواصلة حركة الصعود خلال الأسبوع القادم والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.3700-1.3800 أما عن الدعم فهو عند 1.3285 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي حالة الصعود ومن المتوقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو المنطقة 1.4700 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



نزلت أسعار زوج الفرنك السويسري تحت مستوى 0.9917 ( منخفض 2009) وقد وصلت الأسعار إلى المستوى 0.9779 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من التراجع نحو المنخفض 0.9634 ( منخفض 2008) وذلك ربما في الأسبوع المقبل أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0181 وطالما أن الأسعار تواجه هذه المقاومة فمن المتوقع متابعة النزول البادئ من 1.1730 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج الفرنك السويسري قمة عالية في مستوى 1.1730 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وتشهد الأسعار مزيد من الانخفاض لاختبار مستوى الدعم المنخفض 0.9634 ( منخفض 2008) وذلك على المدى الطويل.




تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



تحرك الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي نحو الهبوط بدئا من 1.0672 وقد بلغت الأسعار المستوى 1،0191 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية فهو الآن عند 1.0378 وطالما أن الأسعار تواجه هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع مواصلة النزول البادئ من 1.0672 ونزول أبعد نحو مستوى الدعم 1.00107 ربما في الأسبوع المقبل لكن على الجانب الآخر قد يكون هذا الزوج شكل قاع في مستوى 1.0191 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم وفي حالة إذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0378 فإن ذلك الارتفاع المحتمل سوف يؤكد حينها تكوين القاع بالأسفل واكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0672 ومن ثم توقع حدوث زيادة أخرى لاختبار إعادة المقاومة 1.0676 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0852 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث تداول ما بين 0.9930 و 1.0852 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.




تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



امتدت حركة الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار صعودا ووصلت إلى المستوى 0.9613 والآن هذا الزوج يواجه الحدود العليا لقناة السعر وذلك يظهر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم 4 ساعات ومن الأرجح حدوث تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد أما عن الدعم فهو عند 0.9460 وإذا حدث أي نزول في الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الارتفاع البادئ من 0.8771 قد اكتمل وانتهى ومن ثم توقع حدوث تحرك في الأسعار إلى الحدود الدنيا للقناة. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار يتجه نحو القمة نحو المستوى 0.9849 ( قمة 2008 العالية) للبحث عن مستوى عالي هناك ويظهر يبدو جليا على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المرجح حدوث انسحاب طفيف للأسعار قبل أن ترتفع الأسعار لأعلى من هذا المستوى المتوقع.	



افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 03 أكتوبر حتى 08 أكتوبر 2010



*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 3 أكتوبر حتى 8 أكتوبر 2010	


تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



الين الياباني يبقى في نطاق التداول ما بين 82.87 و 85.92 ، ويواجه الآن مستوى الدعم المنخفض السابق عند 82.87 وفي حالة إذا حدث أي نزول تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف حالة الهبوط البادئة من 94.98 ، ومن ثم توقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المستوى المنخفض 79.75 ( منخفض 1995) لكن إذا بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم 82.87 فمن المتوقع استمرار الارتفاع واختبار مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 85.92 وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 94.98

التحليل على المدى الطويل ، لا يزال الين الياباني في حالة اتجاه هابط بدئا من 94.98 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض ربما إلى المنخفض 79.75 ( منخفض 1995).



تحليل شارت الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD



ارتدت أسعار الباوند من المستوى 1.5296 ووصلت إلى المستوى 1.5921 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع لاختبار مستوى المقاومة العالية السابقة 1.5997 وذلك ربما في الأسبوع المقبل وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.4230 ومن ثم سوف يكون الهدف التالي نحو منطقة 1.6300 أما عن مستوى الدعم فهو عند 1.5650 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي إلى هبوط الأسعار نحو الدعم 1.5296 

التحليل على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.4230 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية هناك وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ربما في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD



اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي مازال في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من 1.2587 ومن المتوقع استمرار الارتفاع من المستوى 1.3792 ربما في الأسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 1.4000 أما عن الدعم فهو عند المستوى 1.3495 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.1876 ومن المتوقع أن يرتفع الزوج نحو المستوى 1.4700 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



الفرنك السويسري لا يزال في حالة الاتجاه الهابط بدئا من 1.،1730 وقد وصلت أسعار الزوج إلى المستوى 0.9708 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض ربما في الأسبوع المقبل والهدف التالي سيكون نحو المستوى 0.9634 ( منخفض 2008) أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0000 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCHF قمة عالية في مستوى 1.1730 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وقد تشهد الأسعار المزيد من الانخفاض لاختبار مستوى الدعم 0.9634 ( منخفض 2008) وذلك على المدى الطويل.



تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



بعد أن تحركت الأسعار في نطاق جانبي ما بين 1.0191 و 1.0378 نزلت الأسعار تحت مستوى الدعم 1.0191 مما يشير إلى استئناف الهبوط البادئ من 1.0672 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض آخر في الأسبوع القادم والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.0000-1.0100 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع في الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0672

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0852 وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المرجح حدوث تداول جانبي ما بين 0.9930 و 1.0852 الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



ارتفعت أسعار الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار بدئا من 0.8771 ووصلت إلى المستوى 0.9749 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق المنطقة 0.9620 و 0.9550 فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد والهدف التالي سيكون نحو المستوى 0.9849 ( قمة 2008 العالية ) وإذا حدث أي نزول للأسعار تحت مستوى 0.9550 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الصعود البادئ من 0.8771 ومن ثم توقع حدوث انسحاب في الأسعار نحو المنطقة 0.9300 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من 0.8066 ومن المتوقع حدوث لمزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1000 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 18 أكتوبر حتى 22 أكتوبر 2010


*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 18 أكتوبر حتى 22 أكتوبر 2010	



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



الين الياباني يبقى متداولا تحت خط الاتجاه الهابط من 94.98 حتى 85.92 ويبقى الزوج في حالة الهبوط بدئا من المستوى 94.98 وقد وصلت الأسعار إلى المستوى 80.88 أما عن المقاومة الأولى ففي 82.50 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تواجه هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط وسيكون الهدف نحو المستوى 79.75 (منخفض1995). لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من مستوى المقاومة 82.50 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الاتجاه الهابط سيلجأ لمرحلة تدعيم ومن ثم سنتوقع وقتها المزيد من التقدم نحو خط الاتجاه. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، لا يزال الين الياباني في حالة اتجاه هابط بدئا من المستوى 94.98 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 79.75 (منخفض1995) 



تحليل شارت الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD



الباوند يستمر صعودا من المستوى 1.5296 وقد ارتفعت الأسعار إلى المستوى 1.6105 أما عن مستوى الدعم الرئيسي فيوجد الآن في 1.5755 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى ، فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.6200-1.6300 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت المستوى 1.5755 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الارتفاع البادئ من 1.5296 قد اكتمل وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع حدوث انسحاب إلى منطقة السعر 1.5400 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.4230 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المنطقة 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت فريم الأسبوع وذلك ربما في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD



ارتفع اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي بدئا من المستوى المنخفض 1.2587 حتى المستوى العالي 1.4151 أما عن مستوى الدعم الآن فهو عند 1.3775 وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى ، فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع في الأسبوع المقبل ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة السعر 1.4300 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت مستوى 1.3775 فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك وقتها إلى أن الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من المستوى 1.2587 قد اكتمل وبالتالي قد يحدث انسحاب إلى منطقة السعر 1.3300-1.3400 

التحليل الفني على المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.1876 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 1.4700 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



امتدت حركة الفرنك السويسري هبوطا إلى المستوى 0.9463 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق في الاسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9200-0.9300 أما عن المقاومة ففي 0.9727 وإذا حدث أي ارتفاع فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك إلى أن الهبوط البادئ من المستوى 1.1730 قد انتهى واكتمل. 

التحليل على المدى الطويل ، الفرنك السويسري في حالة اتجاه هابط ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق نحو منطقة 0.8500-0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



هبطت أسعار USDCAD من المستوى 1.0672 ووصلت إلى المستوى 0.9979 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9930 ربما في الاسبوع المقبل أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0235 وطالما بقيت الأسعار تواجه هذا المستوى ، فمن المتوقع استمرار الهبوط لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من مستوى 1.0235 سيكون هذا احتمال عن اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0672 ومن ثم فإن التوقع التالي هو حدوث حركة صعود مرة أخرى إلى منطقة 1.0600

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0852 على الرسم البياني لشارت فريم الأسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث مدى تداول ما بين 0.9930 و 1.0852 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.




تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار مازال متداولا في قناة الأسعار الصاعدة على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ولا يزال الزوج في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد وطالما أن مقاومة القناة قوية فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد وسيكون الهدف القادم نحو منطقة 1.0300 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار دون دعم قناة (تحديد الآن في 0.9790) فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الاتجاه الصاعد في مرحلة تدعيم حاليا ، ومن ثم سيكون من المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المستوى 0.9541 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 0.8066 ، ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

* 

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 1 نوفمبر حتى 5 نوفمبر 2010	


تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الين USDJPY



هبطت اسعار زوج الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الين الياباني ووصلت إلى المستوى 80.38 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية الآن في المنطقة 81.98 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تواجه هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط وبالتالي حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المنخفض 79.75 ( منخفض سنة 1995) لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من المستوى 81.98 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 94.98 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، لا يزال زوج USDJPY في اتجاه هابط بدئا من المستوى 94.98 ومن المحتمل استمرار النزول حتى المستوى 79.75 ( منخفض سنة 1995).



تحليل شارت الجنيه الإسترليني مقابل الدولار GBPUSD



امتد سقوط أسعار زوج GBPUSD من المستوى 1.6105 حتى المستوى 1.5649 ومن المتوقع ابتداء من المستوى 1.5649 حدوث استئناف للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ فعليا من 1.5296 وبالتالي توقع اتجاه الأسعار حتى المنطقة المرتفعة 1.6400-1.6500 خلال الأسبوع المقبل ، ولكن ذلك قد يحدث إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من المستوى 1.6105 من أجل تأكيد استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 1.5875 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى طول فترة تدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد ومن ثم توقع نزول الأسعار لإعادة اختبار المستوى 1.5649 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 1.4230 ومن المتوقع ارتفاع الأسعار إلى المنطقة 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية هناك وذلك يبدو جليا على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع للأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



تحليل شارت اليورو مقابل دولار EURUSD



اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي يبقى في نطاق التداول ما بين 1.3698 و 1.4152 ومن المتوقع تدعيم هذه الحركة الجانبية خلال الأسبوع المقبل من أجل تدعيم اتجاه السعر نحو الاتجاه الصاعد وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم 1.3698 فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد لاحقا واتجاهها نحو المنطقة 1.4700 

التحليل الفني على المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.1876 ومن المتوقع ارتفاع الأسعار نحو المنطقة 1.4700 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



امتد هبوط أسعار زوج USDCHF بدئا من المستوى 0.9463 ووصلت الأسعار حتى المستوى 0.9928 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.0000-1.0100 للبحث عن قمة وذلك يظهر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن الدعم الرئيسي فيوجد الآن عند المستوى 0.9660 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فذلك سوف يعني تشكيل قمة عالية واكتمال دورة الصعود البادئة من 0.9463

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار زوج الفرنك السويسري مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة اتجاه هابط ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض نحو منطقة 0.8500-0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة.



تحليل شارت الدولار الكندي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



ارتدت أسعار زوج USDCAD من مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0378 ونزلت الأسعار مرة أخرى من مستوى 1.0348 ومن المتوقع حدوث نطاق تداول ما بين 0.9979 و 1.0378 في الاسبوع المقبل وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم 0.9979 فمن المتوقع استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد وحدوث ارتفاع آخر نحو المستوى 1.0600 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9979 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك الارتفاع اكتمال تكوين الدورة بالأسفل.



تحليل شارت الدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى في 0.9998 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فمري اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث انسحاب نحو الحد السفلي للقناة وذلك ربما في الاسبوع المقبل وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق دعم القناة فمن المتوقع مواصلة الاتجاه الصاعد نحو مزيد من الارتفاع نحو 1.1000 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت دعم القناة فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن اكتمال حركة الصعود البادئة من المستوى 0.8066 حتى المستوى 0.9998 ومن ثم فإن الاتجاه التالي المتوقع هو نحو الهبوط إلى المنطقة 0.8500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 0.8066 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع إلى المنطقة 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 14 نوفمبر حتى 19 نوفمبر 2010



*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 14 نوفمبر حتى 19 نوفمبر 2010



الدولار / الين USDJPY



ارتفعت أسعار زوج الدولار / ين فوق خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من المستوى 94.98 حتى المستوى 85.92 مما يشير إلى أن الزوج شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم، وبالتالي فمن المتوقع تدعيم النزول البادئ من المستوى 94.98 وعلاوة على ذلك سيكون الهدف القادم خلال الأسبوع المقبل عند المنطقة 84.00 أما عن الدعم الرئيسي فهو الآن في 80.30 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، لا تزال أسعار زوج USDJPY تتحرك نهو الهبوط بدئا من المستوى 94.98 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى المنخفض 79.75 ( منخفض سنة 1995).




الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



الباوند مازال متداولا فوق خط الترند الصاعد على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم، ولا يزال الزوج في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.5296 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت فوق دعم خط الاتجاه ( تحديدا الآن في 1.5835) فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد نحو الهدف القادم عند المنطقة 1.6500

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.4230 ومن المتوقع ارتفاع الأسعار إلى المنطقة 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية وذلك على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ربما خلال في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.	



اليورو / دولار EURUSD



نزلت أسعار وج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي تحت مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.3698 مما يوحي باكتمال الصعود البادئ من المستوى 1.2587 في المستوى 1.4281 والآن يتم التعامل مع النزول البادئ من 1.4281 على أنه مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.1876 ومن المحتمل حدوث مدى تداول ما بين 1.3400-1.4281 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة. 

التحليل الفني على المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل بدئا من 1.1876 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع آخر نحو المنطقة 1.4700 في وقت لاحق.	



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



USDCHF يبقى في نطاق التداول ما بين 0.9463 و 0.9971 ومن المتوقع حدوث تداول جانبي خلال بضعة أسابيع أما عن الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9463 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك إلى أن الاتجاه الهابط قد استأنف بدئا من 1.1730 ومن فمن الممكن رؤية انخفاض أعمق إلى المنطقة 0.9000 

التحليل الفني المدى الطويل ، USDCHF في حالة الاتجاه الهابط، ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.8500-0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD ترتد من مستوى الدعم 0.9930 وتشكل نمط القاع المزدوجة في الأسفل في مستوى 0.9979 وبالتالي قد ترتد الأسعار نحو مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0378 ربما في الأسبوع المقبل ، وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن ترتفع الأسعار إلى المنطقة 1.0600 أما عن الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9930 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى نزول آخر نحو المنطقة 0.9500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون USDCAD شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9979 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0378 والزوج بحاجة إلى مزيد من الارتفاع لأعلى لتأكيد دورة القاع.	




الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي لا يزال في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 0.8066 وطالما أن الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9651 فسوف يتم التعامل مع حركة السعر من 0.9998 على أنها مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي فمن المتوقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو منطقة 1.0500 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت المستوى 0.9651 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الصعود البادئ من 0.8066 فعلا في 1.0182 وبالتالي فإنه من المتوقع لاحقا حدوث انخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 أو أقل من ذلك. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في وضع اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 0.8066 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1000 ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.	


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 22 نوفمبر حتى 26 نوفمبر 2010




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 22 نوفمبر حتى 26 نوفمبر 2010

 

الدولار / الين USDJPY



ارتفعا أسعار زوج الدولار / ين فوق خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 94.98 حتى 85.92 ، مما يشير إلى أن الزوج تم تشكيل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم، وأن الهبوط البادئ من المستوى 94.98 قد اكتمل وبالتالي فمن المتوقع أن تتجه الأسعار خلال الأسبوع القادم نحو الهدف في المنطقة 85.00-86.00 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الين الياباني قد يكون شكل قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 86.00 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين تشكيل القاع.



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



ارتدت أسعار زوج USDGBP من خط الترند الصاعد البادئ من 1.5296 حتى 1،5649 وارتفعت الأسعار بدئا من 1.5839 ومن المتوقع أن الترند الجاري الآن من 1.5839 هو لاستئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.5296 وسيكون الهدف حتى المستوى العالي السابق 1.6298 ربما خلال الاسبوع المقبل وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذبك الارتفاع استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي سيكون الهدف التالي نحو المنطقة 1.6500 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت المستوى 1.5839 سيشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الصعود البادئ من 1.5296 فعليا في 1.6298 ومن ثم سيكون من المتوقع وقتها نزول الأسعار مرة أخرى إلى منطقة 1.5500

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.4230 ومن المتوقع ارتفاع الاسعار إلى المنطقة 1.8000 للبحث عن قمة عالية هناك وذلك على في الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ربما في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.	



اليورو / دولار EURUSD



ارتدت أسعار زوج EURUSD من قبل مستوى دعم الحدود الدنيا من قناة السعر على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم، وارتفعت أسعار الزوج بدئا من المستوى 1.3448 ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع آخر خلال الاسبوع القادم والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.3900-1.4000 على الجانب الآخر في حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت المستوى 1.3448 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الاتجاه الهابط قد استأنف بدئا من 1.4281 ومن ثم فمن المتوقع وقتئذ حدوث انخفاض في السعر إلى المنطقة 1.3100 

التحليل الفني المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل بدئا من 1.1876 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.4700 في وقت لاحق.	



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



ارتفعت أسعار زوج USDCHF فوق مستوى المقاومة 0.9971 مما يوحي باكتمال النزول البادئ من 1.1730 فعليا في 0.9463 وبالتالي من المتوقع اتجاه الأسعار نحو الهدف القادم عند المنطقة 1.0100-1.0200 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9463 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك إلى أن مواصلة الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.1730 وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع رؤية انخفاض أعمق إلى المنطقة 0.9000 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، USDCHF في حالة اتجاه هابط ومن المتوقع مواصلة مزيد من الانخفاض نحو منطقة 0.8500-0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



ارتدت أسعار زوج USDCAD من مستوى الدعم المنخفض السابق 0.9930 وتداول الزوج في نطاق بين 0.9977 و 1.0378 وبالتالي شكل الزوج نمط القاع المزدوجة ومن المتوقع حدوث زيادة وارتفاع في الأسعار لاختبار المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0378 في الأسبوع المقبل وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسيكون الهادف القادم نحو المستوى 1.0600 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9930 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى نزول آخر نحو المنطقة 0.9500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون زوج USDCAD شكل قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9977 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن المقاومة ففي المستوى 1.0378 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك القاع بالأسفل.	



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي يبقى في نطاق التداول ما بين 0.9651 و 1.0182 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9651 فسوف يتم التعامل مع حركة السعر في نطاق التداول على أنها مرحلة تدعيم الصعود البادئ من 0.8066 وبالتالي فمن المتوقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو المستوى 1.0500 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت المستوى 0.9651 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الصعود البادئ من 0.8066 فعليا في 1.0182 وبالتالي قد تهبط الأسعار نحو المنطقة 0.9000 أو أقل من ذلك. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في وضع اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 0.8066 وبالتالي من المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.	

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 29 نوفمبر حتى 03 ديسمبر 2010



*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 29 نوفمبر حتى 3 ديسمبر 2010


الدولار / الين USDJPY



ارتدت أسعار زوج USDJPY من مستوى الدعم عند سعر 79.75 ( المستوى المنخفض لسنة 1995) ، وارتفعت الأسعار بدئا من المستوى 80.30 حتى بلغت المنطقة المرتفعة 84.18 مما يوحي بأن الزوج قد اكتمل حركة النزول البادئة من المستوى 94.98 وبالتالي سيكون الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 85.00-86.00 أما عن مستوى الدعم الحالي فهو عند 82.75 يليه دعم عند 81.50

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الين الياباني قد يكون شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 86.00 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين القاع بالاسفل.



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



نزلت أسعار GBPUSD أقل من الدعم الرئيسي 1.5649 مما يوحي بأن الزوج قد اكتمل حركة الصعود من المستوى 1.4230 فعليا في المستوى 1.6298 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو مستوى الدعم 1.5296 خلال الاسبوع المقبل أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.5850 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن توقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن الدعم ففي 1.5296 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى سوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القمة.



اليورو / دولار EURUSD



نزل اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي تحت خط دعم قناة الأسعار الصاعدة على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم، مما يشير إلى تغيير نحو الهبوط ومن المتوقع نزول الأسعار خلال الاسبوع القادم والهدف القادم وسيكون في منطقة نحو السعر 1.3000 أما عن المقاومة فعند خط الاتجاه الهابط على طول المنطقة ما بين 1.4281 حتى 1.3785 ولكن في حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق خط اتجاه المقاومة فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الاتجاه الهابط في مرحلة تدعيم. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي دورة قمة في الأعلى في مستوى 1.4281 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المستوى المنخفض السابق 1.1876 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



ارتدت أسعار زوج USDCHF من المستوى 0.9463 ووصلت إلى المستوى 1.0053 ومن المتوقع ان ننجه الأسعار نحو الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 1.0200-1.0300 أما عن مستوى الدعم فعند 0.9850 لكن في حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن تراجع السعر مرة أخرى إلى منطقة 0.9700

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار USDCHF دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9463 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتداد إلى المستوى 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



تداول أسعار USDCAD في نطاق ما بين 0.9977 و 1.0378 ومن المحتمل حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0378 في الأسبوع القادم وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يحدث مزيد من الارتفاع في السعر إلى المستوى 1.0600 أو أعلى من ذلك. أما عن الدعم فعند 0.9977 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى نزول آخر في السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون USDCAD شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9977 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين الدورة بالأسفل.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



نزلت أسعار الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي تحت مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9651 مما يوحي باكتمال حركة الصعود للزوج البادئة من 0.8066 فعليا في 1.0182 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 0.9300-0.9400 أما عن المقاومة ففي 0.9800 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى ، فمن المتوقع نزول السعر من 1.0182 للمتابعة. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار قمة عالية في مستوى في 1.0182 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوعي ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق إلى المستوى 0.9000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 06 ديسمبر حتى 10 ديسمبر 2010



* 

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 6 ديسمبر حتى 10 ديسمبر 2010


الدولار / الين USDJPY



انخفضت أسعار زوج USDJPY بشكل حاد من المستوى 84.40 مما يشير إلى أن أسعار الزوج شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم. ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المنطقة 81.00 خلال هذا الأسبوع وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 80.30 فسوف يتم التعامل من النزول البادئ من 84.40 على أنه حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع لاحقا حدوث ارتفاع أخر نحو المستوى 90.00 بعد انتهاء التصحيح.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، USDJPY قد يكون شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 84.40 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع .



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



أسعار زوج GBPUSD مازالت في وضع النزول بدئا من المستوى 1.6298 يتم التعامل مع الترند البادئ من 1.5484 على أنه مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط. أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.5900 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تواجه هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من مستوى 1.5900 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن أسعار الزوج تجري تشكيل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.5484 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم، وبالتالي انتهاء النزول البادئ من 1.6298 ومن ثم توقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو 1.6298

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند قد يكون شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، ويعتبر مستوى 1.5296 هو مستوى الدعم وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد تكوين دورة القمة.	


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



ارتفعت أسعار زوج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي بشدة من المستوى 1.2969 مما يشير إلى أن أسعار الزوج شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم وبالتالي فإن هذا الارتداد هو مرحلة تدعيم النزول البادئ من 1.4281 ومن المتوقع حدوث نطاق تداول ما بين 1.2969 و 1.3550 خلال بضعة أسابيع قادمة. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.4281 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو مستوى المنخفض السابق 1.1876 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



انخفضت أسعار زوج USDCHF بحدة من المستوى 1.0066 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9650 للبحث عن مستوى قاع على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9463 فسوف يتم التعامل مع حركة أسعار الزوج من سعر 0.9971 على أنها مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع آخر إلى المستوى 1.0500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCHF دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9463 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتداد إلى منطقة السعر 1.1000 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



انتقلت حركة أسعار زوج USDCAD إلى التداول الجانبي في نطاق ما بين 0.9977 و 1.0378 والآن هذا الزوج يختبر مستوى الدعم 0.9977 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى مواصلة الاتجاه الهابط، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9700-0.9800 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد تكون أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9977 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



ارتدت أسعار زوج AUDUSD بقوة من المستوى 0.9537 مما يشير إلى أن أسعار الزوج قد شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم والآن الارتداد الواضح من 0.9537 ربما يكون مرحلة استئناف للاتجاه الصاعد من المستوى 0.8066 وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة المرتفعة السابقة 1.0182 خلال الاسبوع المقبل لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع وقتها ارتفاع الأسعار إلى المنطقة 1.0500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد تكون أسعار زوج AUDUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0182 والأسعار بحاجة إلى الارتفاع أعلى من هذا المستوى لتأكيد دورة القاع.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 13 ديسمبر حتى 17 ديسمبر 2010




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 13 ديسمبر حتى 17 ديسمبر 2010


الدولار / الين USDJPY



USDJPY يختبر مستوى المقاومة 84.40 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف حركة الصعود البادئة من 80.30 وبالتالي يمكن توقع مزيد من الارتفاع إلى المنطقة 87.00 أو ربما أعلى من ذلك. أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 82.34 ولكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يرجع التداول إلى التداول الجانبي ما بين 80.30 و 84.40 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، USDJPY قد يكون شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 84.40 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل.


الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



شكلت تداولات GBPUSD دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.5484 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ويتم التعامل مع الارتداد البادئ من 1.5484 على أنه مرحلة تدعيم النزول البادئ من 1.6298 وبالتالي فمن المتوقع حدوث نزول آخر لاختبار مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.5950 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن ترتفع الأسعار مرة أخرى وتواصل الاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل البادئ من 1.4230 وقد يحدث ارتفاع حتى المنطقة 1.6700 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، GBPUSD قد يكون شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، ويعتبر مستوى 1.5296 هو مستوى الدعم الحالي ولكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القمة.


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قد يكون شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.2969 على الرسم البياني 4 لشارت العملة فريم ساعات ، ومن المتوقع تدعيم النزول لمواصلة التداول الجانبي في ما بين 1.2969 و 1.3600 وهذا المحتمل حدوثه في بضعة أسابيع. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي شكل دورة قمة عالية في مستوى 1.4281 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المنخفض السابق 1.1876 وذلك في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



قد يكون USDCHF شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9725 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم وبالتالي من المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.0066 في الأسبوع المقبل لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل وبالتالي قد يتم استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9463 ومن ثم سكون الهدف التالي نحو منطقة 1.3500 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9725 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث نزول في الأسعار مرة أخرى نحو المستوى 0.9650 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت اسعار زوج USDCHF دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9463 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتداد إلى المستوى 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



USDCAD يبقي متداولا في وضع جانبي ما بين 0.9977 و 1.0378 ومن المتوقع استمرار هذا التداول الجانبي خلال الاسبوع المقبل وقد تتجه الأسعار إلى المنطقة 1.0200 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9977 لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يؤدي ذلك إلى نزول آخر نحو المنطقة 0.9700-0.9800 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون USDCAD شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9977 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



شكلت تداولات AUDUSD دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن الأرجح أن ارتداد السعر من 0.9537 هو مرحلة استئناف للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.8066 وبالتالي قدر ترتفع الأسعار نحو مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0182 وإذا نجحت الأسعار في اختراق مستوى المقاومة لأعلى فسوف يكون الهدف التالي نحو منطقة 1.0500 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9537 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك أن اكتمال الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.8066 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد يكون AUDUSD شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0182 والزوج بحاجة لاختراق هذا المستوى لأعلى لتأكيد تكوين دورة القاع.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 20 ديسمبر حتى 24 ديسمبر 2010




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 20 ديسمبر حتى 24 ديسمبر 2010

 
الدولار / الين USDJPY



USDJPY في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 80.30 ويتم التعامل مع حركة السعر من 84.40 على أنها مرحلة تدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد ولكن من المتوقع حدوث تراجع إلى المنطقة 82.00-83.00 لاستكمال مرحلة التدعيم خلال الأسبوع المقبل أما عن المقاومة ففي المستوى 85.00 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد ، ومن ثم سوف يكون الهدف التالي نحو منطقة 87.50

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار USDJPY دورة قاع دورة بالأسفل في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع. ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المنطقة 90.00 للبحث عم مستوى قمة هناك وذلك ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



هبطت أسعار GBPUSD تحت مستوى الدعم 1.5284 مما يشير إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.6298 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق لاختبار مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 خلال الاسبوع المقبل ، واي نزول تحت هذا المستوى سوف يؤكد على الانتهاء من الاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل البادئ من 1.4230 فعليا في 1.6298 ومن ثم فإنه من المتوقع لاحقا حدوث انخفاض إلى المنطقة 1.4600-1.4700 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند شكل دورة قمة عالية في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، ويوجد الدعم حاليا في 1.5296 وفي حالة إذا هبطت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القمة.


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



EURUSD شكل دورة قمة في الأعلى في مستوى 1.3497 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم. ومن المحتمل ان الهبوط البادئ من 1.3497 ربما يكون مرحلة استئناف للهبوط البادئ من 1.4281 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق لاختبار مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.2969 الاسبوع المقبل وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القمة ومن سيحدث انخفاض آخر إلى المنطقة 1.2500 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.3497 وإذا ارتفعت الاسعار فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك طول الفترة الزمنية لتدعيم النزول الجاري حاليا. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، EURUSD شكل دورة قمة عالية في مستوى 1.4281 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المنخفض السابق 1.1876 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



هبطت أسعار USDCHF من المستوى 1.0066 وامتد الهبوط حتى المستوى 0.9558 وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم المنخفض السابق 0.9463 فمن المتوقع مواصلة الاتجاه الصاعد وحدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو منطقة 1.0350 أما عن المقاومة ففي 0.9800 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسيكون ذلك إشارة على استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الفرنك السويسري دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9463 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتداد إلى المنطقة 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



مازالت أسعار USDCAD في نطاق التداول ما بين 0.9977 و 1.0378 ومازالت الأسعار تتحرك جانبيا دون اتجاه واضح وذلك قد يستمر في غضون عدة أسابيع ومن الأرجح حدوث اتجاه الأسعار نحو المنطقة 1.0378 في الأسبوع المقبل أما عن الدعم فعند 0.9977 وإذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى نزول آخر نحو المنطقة 0.9700-0.9800 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد تكون أسعار USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9977 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عم المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسيؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع.


الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي شكل دورة قمة عالية في مستوى 1.0027 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن الدعم فعند 0.9750 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسيؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القمة ومن ثم فإنه من المتوقع وقتئذ نزول الأسعار لاختبار مستوى الدعم 0.9537 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0027 وإذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن تحقيق المزيد من الارتفاع إلى الجانب العلوي نحو المنطقة 1.0100

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد تكون أسعار AUDUSD شكلت دورة قاع في الأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني لشارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث حركة تداول جانبية في نطاق ما بين 0.9537 و 1.0182 في بضعة أسابيع قادمة.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 27 ديسمبر حتى 31 ديسمبر 2010





* 

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 27 ديسمبر حتى 31 ديسمبر 2010



الدولار / الين USDJPY



USDJPY في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 80.30 ويتم التعامل مع حركة السعر البادئ من 84.40 على أنه في مرحلة اتجاه صاعد وبالتالي من المتوقع حدوث تراجع إلى المنطقة 81.00-82.00 للبحث عم مستوى منخفض على الرسم البياني شارت فريم اليوم أما عم المقاومة ففي 85.00 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي توقع مزيد من الارتفاع إلى المستوى 87.50

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار USDJPY دورة قاع في مستوى 80.30 على الرسم البياني شارت فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 90.00 للبحث عن مستوى قمة عالية وذلك رما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



امدد هبوط GBPUSD نحو الانخفاض من المستوى 1.5910 وبلغ الهبوط حتى المستوى 1.5356 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق لاختبار مست ى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 خلال الاسبوع المقبل لكن في حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤكد ذلك انتهاء الاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.4230 حتى 1.6298 وبالتالي سيكون التوقع التالي هو انخفاض السعر إلى المنطقة 1.4600-1.4700 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى الدعم ففي 1.5296 ولكن في حالة إذا هبطت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى سيؤكد ذلك الحدث تكوين دورة القمة.


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



شكلت أسعار EURUSD دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.3497 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق في الأسبوع القادم والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 1.2800 أما عن المقاومة الأولى ففي 1.3200 يليها مقاومة ثانية في 1.3350 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذه المستويات المذكورة أعلاه فمن الممكن أن يدل ذلك على طول فترة تدعيم النزول الجاري حاليا من خلال مزيد من الارتفاع مرة أخرى إلى المنطقة 1.3600 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، كان اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.4281 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق نحو المستوى المنخفض السابق 1.1876 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



امتد هبوط أسعار USDCHF من المستوى 1.0066 وبلغ الهبوط حتى المستوى 0.9497 أما عن المقاومة الرئيسية فتوجد الآن في 0.9733 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تتداول تحت هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الهبوط نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9463 ولكن في حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من المستوى 0.9733 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الزوج شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل في 0.9497 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ، واكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0066 ومن ثم توقع التحرك التالي أن يكون صعودا مرة أخرى إلى منطقة 1.0350. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار الفرنك السويسري دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9463 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ترتد إلى المستوى 1.1000 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



USDCAD يواصل التداول الجانبي في نطاق التداول ما بين 0.9977 و 1.0378 ومن الممكن استمرار هذا التداول في غضون أسابيع قادمة لاختبار مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0378 أما عن الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9977 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد تكون أسعار USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9977 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0378 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع.


الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



امتد ارتفاع الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي بدئا من 0.9537 وبلغت الأسعار المستوى 1.0064 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة المرتفعة السابقة 1.0182 خلال الاسبوع المقبل أما عن الدعم فعند 0.9900 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن توقع استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد لكن إذا نزلت الأسعار دون مستوى 0.9900 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الصعود البادئ من 0.9537 ومن ثم سقوط السعر لاختبار مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9537 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، قد تكون أسعار الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث حركة تداول جانبية في نطاق ما بين 0.9537 و 1.0182 في بضعة اسابيع.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 02 يناير حتى 07 يناير 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 2 يناير 2011 حتى 7 يناير 2011



الدولار / الين USDJPY



امتد سقوط الدولار مقابل الين بدئا من المستوى 84.50 وقد بلغت الأسعار المستوى 80.93 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق لاختبار مستوى الدعم المنخفض السابق 80.30 خلال الاسبوع المقبل ، وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن استئناف الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 94.98 ( قمة 5 مايو 2010 العالية). 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، USDJPY قد يكون شكل دورة قمة في الأعلى في مستوى 84.50 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 80.30 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى سيؤكد ذلك تكوين القمة.



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



ارتدت أسعار GBPUSD من مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 وبدأت الأسعار ترتفع من 1.5344 أما عن المقاومة فهي على طول خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.6298 حتى 1.5910 وطالما أن مقاومة خط الاتجاه قوية فمن المتوقع استمرار النزول البادئ من 1.6298 وسقوط الأسعار لاختبار مستوى الدعم 1.5296 لكن في حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق خط اتجاه المقاومة فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال النزول البادئ من 1.6298 فعليا في 1.5344 وسيكون التوقع التالي هو صعود السعر مرة أخرى نحو القمة السابقة العالية 1.6298

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى الدعم ففي 1.5296 والزوج بحاجة لإحداث نزول تحت هذا المستوى لتأكيد تكوين دورة القمة بالأعلى.


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



انتقل تداول EURUSD إلى التداول الجانبي في نطاق ما بين 1.2969 و 1.3497 ويعتبر ذلك تدعيم لمرحلة النزول البادئ من 1.4281 وطالما أن المقاومة 1.3497 قوية فمن المتوقع نزول آخر نحو المستوى 1.2500 لكن إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من المستوى 1.3497 فسيدل ذلك على اكتمال حركة الهبوط البادئة من 1.4281 فعليا في 1.2969 ومن ثم فإن التحرك التالي سيكون صعودا مرة أخرى نحو المستوى العالي السابق 1.4281 

التحليل الفني على المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة نزول بدئا من المستوى 1.4281 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق إلى منطقة 1.1500 للبحث عن دورة قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



هبطت اسعار USDCHF تحت المستوى المنخفض السابق 0.9463 مما يدل على أن الاتجاه الهابط قد استأنف من 1.1730 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق في الاسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9000 أما عن المقاومة ففي 0.9650 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تحت هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع مواصلة النزول البادئ من 1.0066 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل USDCHF عاد إلى الاتجاه الهابط على المدى الطويل بدئا من المستوى 1.1730 ومن المتوقع مزيد من الانخفاض حتى المستوى 0.8000 خلال الاسابيع القليلة القادمة.


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



نزلت أسعار USDCAD تحت مستو\ى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9930 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض خلال بضعة أسابيع ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9500 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0055 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تحت هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل واصلت أسعار USDCAD النزول على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع مزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



ارتفعت أسعار الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي فوق مستوى المستوى العالي السابق 1.0182 وبلغت الأسعار المستوى 1.0255 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع في الأسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة السعر 1.0500 أما عن الدعم فعند 1.0100 يليه دعم أخر عند المستوى 0.9980 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذه المستويات فمن الممكن عودة السعر مرة أخرى إلى منطقة 0.9700

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المنطقة 1.1000 في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 10 يناير حتى 14 يناير 2011





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 10 يناير حتى 14 يناير 2011



الدولار / الين USDJPY



أسعار USDJPY ارتدت بقوة من المستوى 80.93 مما يشير إلى أن الأسعار قد شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع طول الفترة للنزول البادئ 94.98 بسبب نزول حالي من 84.50 لكن في حالة أي ارتفاع فوق مستوى 84.50 سوف نشاهد وصول السعر إلى المستويات 86.00 أو حتى 87.50 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار USDJPY في مرحلة تدعيم اتجاه هابط ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد الهبوط خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة نحو المنطقة 84.50



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



أسعار GBPUSD مازالت تتداول تحت خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.6298 حتى 1.5910 وتبقى الأسعار في حالة النزول وسيتم التعامل مع الترند البادئ من 1.5344 على أنه مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تحت مستوى مقاومة خط الاتجاه فمن المتوقع أن يستمر الاتجاه الهابط لاختبار مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فإن الهدف التالي سيكون نحو 1.4700

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، الباوند شكل دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.6298 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع، وطالما أن الدعم في 1.5296 فإن الزوج بحاجة إلى إحداث كسر ونزول السعر تحت هذا المستوى لتأكيد دورة القمة العالية.



اليورو / دولار EURUSD



بعد تداول جانبي لأسعار زوج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي وانخفاض الأسعار من 1.4281 والوصول إلى الحد الأدنى نحو المستوى 1.2904 فمن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض خلال الاسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.2600-1.2700 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.3497 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الاسعار فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن أن يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال النزول البادئ من 1.4281 

التحليل الفني المدى البعيد ، اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة نزول بدئا من المستوى 1.4281 ومن المتوقع حدوث نزول أعمق إلى منطقة 1.1500 للبحث عن دورة قاع على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



USDCHF ارتدت بقوة من المستوى 0.9300 مما يشير إلى طول فترة الزمنية لتدعيم النزول البادئ من 1.1730 الجاري حاليا ومن المتوقع خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة اتجاه الأسعار نحو الهدف القادم نحو منطقة 1.0000 أما عن الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9300 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يكون ذلك مؤشرا استئناف الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، USDCHF في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وقد ترتد الأسعار إلى منطقة 1.0000 للبحث عن دورة قمة عالية على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



مازالت أسعار زوج USDCAD تتداول نحو الاتجاه الهابط ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق في الأسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة السعر 0.9800 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0035 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تحت هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من المستوى 1.0035 فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن الأسعار شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9888 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، ومن ثم توقع حدوث اتجاه السعر إلى منطقة 1.0100 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت الأسعار النزول على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع مشاهدة المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



اسعار AUDUSD مازالت نحو الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من 0.8066 ويتم التعامل مع حركة السعر البادئة من 1.0182 على أنها مرحلة زمنية لتدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد ومن المتوقع طول الفترة الزمنية حتى بضعة أسابيع وانسحاب السعر إلى منطقة 0.9600 لاستكمال التصحيح أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0255 وفي حالة ارتفاع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يكون ذلك مؤشرا على استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار AUDUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المنطقة 1.1000 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 17 يناير حتى 21 يناير 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 17 يناير حتى 21 يناير 2011



الدولار / الين USDJPY



شكلت أسعار زوج USDJPY مستوى قاع بالأسفل عند السعر 80.93 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم وتتم معالجة حركة السعر البادئة من المستوى 80.30 على أنها مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 94.98 ومن الأرجح حدوث ارتفاع في الأسعار نحو المنطقة 85.50 لاحقا.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار USDJPY في مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد الارتفاع في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة نحو الهدف المقبل عند المنطقة 85.50



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



فشلت أسعار زوج GBPUSD في النزول تحت مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 وقد ارتدت الأسعار ووصلت إلى المستوى العالي 1.5888 والآن أسعار هذا الزوج تواجه مستوى المقاومة 1.5910 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك استئناف حالة الصعود البادئة من المستوى 1.5344 والتي قد بدأت على المدى الطويل من 1.4230 وبالتالي سيحدث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو القمة السابقة عند المستوى 1.6298 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الباوند في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل والبادئة من 1.4230 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 فمن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.8000 



اليورو / دولار EURUSD



ارتدت أسعار زوج EURUSD بشدة من المستوى 1.2874 مما يشير إلى أن الزوج قد شكل قاع منخفض على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم والآن أسعار هذا الزوج تواجه مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.3497 وطالما بقيت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسيتم التعامل مع حركة السعر البادئة من 1.2969 على أنها مرحلة تدعيم النزول البادئة من 1.4281 حتى 1.2000 لكن في حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من المستوى 1.3497 فسيوحى ذلك عن اكتمال النزول البادئ من 1.4281 فعليا في 1.2874 وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع صعود الأسعار مرة أخرى نحو القمة العالية السابقة عند المستوى 1.4281 

التحليل الفني على المدى البعيد ، أسعار اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي في حالة نزول بدئا من المستوى 1.4281 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق إلى منطقة 1.1500 للبحث عن دورة قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



قد تكون أسعار زوج USDCHF شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 0.9783 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع اتجاه السعر إلى منطقة 0.9400-0.9500 خلال الأسبوع المقبل هذا في حالة إذا بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9300 وسيتم التعامل مع النزول البادئ من 0.9783 على أنه مرحلة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد وبالتالي صعود السعر لاحقا نحو 1.0000 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCHF في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وقد ترتد الأسعار إلى منطقة 1.0000 للبحث عن مستوى قمة عالي وذلك قد يحدث على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع في الاسبوع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت في حالة نزول بدئا من المستوى 1.0285 وقد امتد الهبوط حتى المستوى 0.9848 ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض خلال الاسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9700 أما عن المقاومة ففي 0.9980 وطالما بقيت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار زوج USDCAD تستأنف النزول على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



أسعار AUDUSD قد تكون شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9803 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0020 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسيؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل كما أنه سيشير إلى اكتمال النزول البادئ من 1.0255 وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع حدوث زيادة أخرى في الأسعار نحو المنطقة 1.0500 أما عن مستوى الدعم فعند 0.9803 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى نزول آخر في الأسعار نحو المنطقة 0.9600 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج AUDUSD دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 1.1000 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 24 يناير حتى 28 يناير 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 24 يناير حتى 28 يناير 2011



الدولار / الين USDJPY



شكلت أسعار زوج USDJPY دورة قاع بالأسفل عند مستوى 80.93 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع ارتفاع الأسعار نحو المنطقة 85.50 للبحث عن دورة قمة عالية وذلك ربما خلال الاسبوع المقبل أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 81.85 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى طول الفترة الزمنية لنطاق التداول ما بين 80.30 و 84.50 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDJPY في حالة هبوط ومن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من النزول خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 85.50



الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



ارتفعت أسعار زوج الباوند مقابل الدولار فوق مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.5910 وقد بلغت الأسعار المستوى 1.6058 والآن أسعار هذا الزوج قد تستأنف الارتفاع البادئ 1.5344 لمواصلة الاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.4230 ( منخفض 20 مايو 2010 ). ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع أبعد نحو مستوى المقاومة المرتفعة السابقة 1.6298 وذلك محتمل خلال الاسبوع المقبل أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 1.5800 وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار زوج الباوند / دولار في حالة اتجاه صاعد ابتداء من المستوى 1.4230 وطالما بقيت الأسعار تتداول فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 فمن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.8000 


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



ارتفعت أسعار زوج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي فوق مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 1.3497 مما يوحي بأن حركة الهبوط البادئة من 1.4281 قد انتهت فعليا عند المستوى 1.2874 والآن يمكن توقع أن الارتفاع لهذا الزوج والبادئ من 1.2874 قد يكون مرحلة استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.1876 ( منخفض 7 يونيو 2010 ) ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع خلال عدة أسابيع قادمة ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 1.4000 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 1.3400 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فمن الممكن هبوط الأسعار مرة أخرى إلى المنطقة 1.3100 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.2874 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو المنطقة ما بين 1.4500-1.5000 خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



شكلت أسعار زوج الدولار مقابل الفرنك السويسري دورة قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 0.9783 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم 0.9300 فسوف يتم التعامل للهبوط البادئ من 0.9783 على أنه مرحلة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد والبادئ من 0.9300 وبالتالي قد يحدث لاحقا ارتفاع الى المستوى 1.0000 

التحليل على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCHF في مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وقد ترتفع الأسعار إلى منطقة 1.0000 للبحث عن مستوى قمة عالي في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة وذلك على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



شكلت أسعار زوج الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي دورة قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0030 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث نزول نحو المستوى 0.9700 خلال الأسبوع المقبل أما عن مستوى المقاومة فهي الآن عند المستوى 1.0030 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك على طول الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة لتدعيم الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار الزوج على المدى الطويل من المتوقع أن تشهد المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



أسعار زوج الدولار الأسترالي مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قد تكون شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9803 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0076 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القاع ومن ثم حدوث ارتفاع نحو منطقة 1.0500 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9803 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى طول الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة لتدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد ومن ثم قد يحدث انخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9600 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج AUDUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 1.1000 خلال الاسابيع القليلة القادمة.

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT


حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 07 فبراير  حتى 11 فبراير  2011




* 

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 7 فبراير حتى 11 فبراير 2011



الدولار / الين USDJPY



حافظ USDJPY على التحرك الجانبي في نطاق تداول ما بين 80.30 و 84.50 ومن المتوقع استمرار التداول الجانبي خلال الاسبوع المقبل وارتداد الأسعار إلى المنطقة 83.00 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 80.93 ومستوى المقاومة فيوجد عند 83.70

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDJPY في مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط ومن المتوقع ارتداد السعر لاختبار منطقة 85.50 في الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.


الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



مازالت أسعار زوج الباوند مقابل الدولار الأمريكي تتداول داخل قناة الأسعار الصاعدة على الرسم البياني شارت فريم اليوم، ومازالت الأسعار تتحرك نحو الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.5344 وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثباتة فوق مستوى دعم القناة فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 1.6500 لكن في حالة أي نزول للأسعار تحت مستوى دعم القناة فسوف يشير ذلك إلى تشكيل دورة قمة بالأعلى على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، ومن ثم توقع حدوث انسحاب لاحقا إلى منطقة 1.5700

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج GBPUSD في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 1.4230 وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت ثابتة فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 فمن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.8000 



اليورو / دولار EURUSD



أسعار زوج اليورو مقابل الدولار الأمريكي قد تكون شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى في مستوى 1.3861 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المحتمل حدوث تراجع أعمق إلى منطقة 1.3100-1.3200 خلال بضعة أسابيع ويتم التعامل مع النزول البادئ من 1.3861 على أنه حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.2874 وبالتالي سيكون من المتوقع لاحقا ارتفاع الأسعار نحو المستوى 1.4500 بعد انتهاء فترة التصحيح. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج EURUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل في مستوى 1.2874 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع أخر نحو المنطقة 1.4500-1.5000 في الأشهر القليلة القادمة.



الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



اسعار زوج USDCHF ارتدت من مستوى الدعم المنخفض عند 0،9300 وقد ارتفعت الأسعار بدئا من 0.9328 مما يشير إلى احتمال طول الفترة الزمنية لتدعيم الاتجاه الهابط الجاري حاليا والمتوقع في غضون أسابيع قادمة اتجاه الأسعار نحو هدفها نحو منطقة 1.0000 

التحليل الفني المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCHF في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وقد ترتد الأسعار نحو منطقة 1.0000 للبحث عن دورة قمة وذلك على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ربما في الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



استمرت أسعار زوج USDCAD تتحرك نحو الانخفاض بدئا من المستوى 1.0672 وقد بلغ الهبوط المستوى 0.9831 والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9700 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0057 وطالما بقيت الأسعار تتداول تحت هذا المستوى سوف يستمر الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار زوج USDCAD النزول البادئ على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع مشاهدة مزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD



أسعار زوج UADUSD تختبر مستوى المقاومة 1.0255 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد والبادئ من 0.8066 وبالتالي يمكن حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع فوق منطقة 1.0400 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 1.0050 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال تشكيل دورة القمة بالأعلى على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، ومن ثم يمكن توقع حدوث نزول أخر نحو المستوى 0.9600

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج AUDUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع أخر نحو المستوى 1.1000 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 13 فبراير  حتى 18 فبراير  2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 13 فبراير حتى 18 فبراير 2011



الدولار / الين USDJPY



شكلت أسعار زوج الدولار الأمريكي / الين الياباني USDJPY حالة تداول جانبي في نطاق ما بين 80.30 و 84.50 ومن الأرجح ارتفاع الأسعار نحو المقاومة 84.50 خلال الأسبوع القادم وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسيكون الهدف التالي نحو المنطقة 85.50 أما عن مستويات الدعم ففي المستوى 83.25 وعند المستوى 83.00 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار زوج USDJPY في حالة اتجاه هابط ومن الممكن خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة أن يكون الهدف القادم نحو منطقة 85.50


الجنيه الإسترليني / الدولار GBPUSD



أسعار زوج الباوند / دولار نزلت تحت الحدود الدنيا من قناة الأسعار الصاعدة على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، مما يشير إلى أن أسعار هذا الزوج قد شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند مستوى 1.6277 ومن المتوقع تدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد خلال بضعة أسابيع قادمة وبالتالي قد يكون هناك انسحاب نحو المنطقة 1.5700-1.5800 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.6277 وفي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.5344 ومن ثم فإن الهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 1.6700 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل أسعار هذا الزوج تتجه صعودا بدئا من 1.4230 وطالما أن الأسعار تتداول بثبات فوق مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 1.5296 فمن المتوقع حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.8000 


اليورو / دولار EURUSD



أسعار زوج EURUSD شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى عند مستوى 1.3861 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم وقد يحدث انسحاب نحو المنطقة 1.3100-1.3200 للبحث عن مستوى قاع منخفض قادم أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.3750 ففي حالة إذا ارتفعت الأسعار فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو المنطقة 1.4500 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج EURUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند مستوى 1.2874 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن الممكن حدوث زيادة أخرى نحو المنطقة 1.4500-1.5000 خلال الأشهر القليلة القادمة.


الدولار / الفرنك السويسري  USDCHF



فشلت أسعار زوج الدولار/الفرنك السويسري في كسر مستوى الدعم 0.9300 لأسفل وقد ارتدت الأسعار متجهة للأعلى بدئا من المستوى 0.9328 مما يشير إلى أن أسعار هذا الزوج شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم وبالتالي فمن الممكن حدوث مزيد من الارتفاع خلال الاسبوع المقبل وسيكون الهدف القادم نحو منطقة 1.0000 أما عن مستويات الدعم فعند 0.9650 و 0.9550 

التحليل الفني المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCHF في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وقد ارتدت الأسعار إلى منطقة 1.0000 للوصول إلى مستوى قمة بالأعلى على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وهذا ممكن حدوثه خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD


أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت في حالة نزول بدئا من المستوى 1.0672 ويتم التعامل مع حركة السعر 0.9836 على أنها مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9831 وفي حالة إذا نزلت الأسعار تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن استمرار الاتجاه الهابط، ومن ثم يمكن رؤية هبوط أعمق نحو المنطقة 0.9700 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت اسعار زوج USDCAD النزول على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.


الدولار الاسترالي / الدولار الأمريكي AUDUSD


أسعار زوج AUDUSD عادت وارتدت من قبل المقاومة المرتفعة السابقة 1.0255 وقد انخفضت الأسعار من المستوى 1.0199 مما يشير إلى طول الفترة الزمنية لتدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد الحالي ومنا لممكن حدوث تراجع أعمق خلال بضعة أسابيع ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج AUDUSD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند مستوى 0.9537 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1000 في الاسابيع القليلة القادمة.


افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 21 فبراير  حتى 25 فبراير  2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت
للفترة من 21 فبراير حتى 25 فبراير 2011	 

الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD

هبطت أسعار زوج USDCAD ونزلت تحت المنخفض السابق 0.9831 وقد بلغت إلى أدنى مستوى عند 0.9815 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق خلال الاسبوع القادم والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9700 وإذا بقيت مستوى المقاومة 0.9905 قوية فسوف يستمر الهبوط. 
التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار هذا الزوج النزول على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.

إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 01 مارس  حتى 04 مارس  2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 1 مارس حتى 4 مارس 2011



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



استمرت أسعار زوج USDCAD تتحرك نزولا تحو الانخفاض من المستوى 1.0057 وقد هبطت الاسعار حتى بلغت المستوى 0.9772 ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق خلال الاسبوع القادم والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 أما عن مستوى المقاومة فعند خط الاتجاه الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت فريم اليوم، وطالما أن الأسعار بقيت تحت خط المقاومة ، فمن المتوقع مواصلة الاتجاه الهابط لاحقا. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت اسعار زوج USDCAD النزول على المدى الطويل. ومن المتوقع مشاهدة مزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 07 مارس  حتى 11 مارس  2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 7 مارس حتى 11 مارس 2011
 


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت في حالة هبوط بدئا من 1.0057 وقد امتد الهبوط حتى بلغ المستوى 0.9683 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق لاحقا والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9600 أما عن مستوى المقاومة فعند خط الاتجاه الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، وطالما بقيت الأسعار ثابتة التداول فوق مستوى مقاومة خط الاتجاه فمن المتوقع مواصلة الهبوط لاحقا. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار هذا الزوج على المدى الطويل حالة الهبوط ومن المتوقع مشاهدة المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 13 مارس  حتى 18 مارس  2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 13 مارس حتى 18 مارس 2011
 


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



سعار زوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول تحت خط الترند الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومازالت الأسعار في حالة نزول بدئا من 1.0057 ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض أعمق خلال الاسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم سيكون نحو منطقة 0.9600 أما عن مستوى المقاومة فيوجد عند خط الاتجاه الهابط تحديدا الآن عند 0.9880 وطالما بقيت هذه المستويات قوية فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار هذا الزوج الهبوط على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع مشاهدة المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 20 مارس  حتى 25 مارس  2011



*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 20 مارس حتى 25 مارس 2011
 


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى عند مستوى 0.9973 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9667 وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر تحت هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك تكوين دورة القمة بالأعلى ومن ثم هبوط السعر نحو 0.9500 أما عن مستوى ففي 0.9973 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى طول الفترة الزمنية لتدعيم الهبوط الجاري حاليا ومن ثم قد يحدث المزيد من التحرك إلى منطقة 1.0100

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، هذا الزوج يواصل حاليا الهبوط ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 11 ابريل  حتى 15 ابريل 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 11 ابريل حتى 15 ابريل 2011	
 


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



تحرك سعر الدولار الامريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي نحو الهبوط من المستوى 1.0672 وبلغ السعر المنطقة 0.9526 ومن المتوقع اتجاه السعر إلى مزيد من الانخفاض في غضون أسابيع ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9300-0.9400 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 0.9650 وطالما بقي السعر يواجه مستوى المقاومة فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استئناف السعر الهبوط على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 18 ابريل  حتى 22 ابريل 2011





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 18 ابريل حتى 22 ابريل 2011
 


الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت في حالة هبوط بدئا من المستوى 0.9973 ويتم التعامل مع الترند البادئ من 0.9526 على أنه مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط وبالتالي فمن المتوقع حدوث تراجع أعمق في السعر خلال بضعة أسابيع ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9400 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 0.9670 وطالما بقي السعر فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار هذا الزوج على المدى الطويل حالة الهبوط ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع 	 
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 24 ابريل  حتى 29 ابريل 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 24 ابريل حتى 29 ابريل 2011
 



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



امتدت حركة سعر USDCAD هبوطا بلغ السعر المستوى 0.9453 وتوجد المقاومة حاليا على طول خط الترند الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم وطالما بقيت المقاومة قوية فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9300 لكن إذا ارتفع السعر فوق خط الاتجاه فسوف يشير ذلك إلى أن هذا الزوج شكل دورة قاع بالأسفل وبالتالي قد يرتفع السعر حتى المنطقة 0.9900 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار هذا الزوج حالة الهبوط على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع مشاهدة المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.	


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 01 مايو حتى 06 مايو  2011





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

الفترة من 1 مايو إلى 6 مايو 2011



الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول تحت خط الاتجاه الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، ومازالت الأسعار تتحرك في اتجاه هابط وقد يستمر ذلك الهبوط خلال الاسبوع القادم ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9300 أما عن مستوى المقاومة فيوجد على طول خط الاتجاه الهابط، تحديد الآن عند 0.9610 وطالما بقيت الأسعار تواجه مستوى المقاومة فسوف يستمر الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، استأنفت أسعار هذا الزوج حالة الهبوط على المدى الطويل ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المستوى 0.9000 خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 09 مايو حتى 13 مايو  2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

الفترة من 9 مايو إلى 13 مايو 2011




الدولار الكندي / الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



ارتفعت أسعار زوج USDCAD فوق خط الاتجاه الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، مما يشير إلى اكتمال تشكيل دورة القاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع ارتفاع أن يكون الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 0.9800-0.9900 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار هذا الزوج شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 0.9800 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من هذا المستوى فسيؤكد ذلك تكوين الدورة السفلية.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 16 مايو حتى 20 مايو  2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

للفترة من 16 مايو حتى 20 مايو 2011

 


الدولار الكندي  الدولار الأمريكي USDCAD



أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع نحو خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0285 حتى المستوى 0.9973 خلال الاسبوع المقبل وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق خط اتجاه المقاومة فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الاتجاه الهابط على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.0672 فعليا في 0.9444 وبالتالي فإن التوقع التالي هو صعود السعر إلى المنطقة 1.0000 



التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار هذا الزوج شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 0.9800 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك التحرك تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل.	



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 23 مايو حتى 27 مايو  2011





* 

التحليل الفنى الاسبوعي

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع ياللا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 23 مايو إلى 27 مايو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



أسعار زوج USDCAD تواجه مستوى المقاومة على طول خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0285 حتى 0.9973 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق مقاومة خط الاتجاه فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الاتجاه الهابط على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.0672 وانتهاءه فعليا في 0.9444 وبالتالي قد يرتفع السعر صعودا إلى منطقة 1.0000

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج الدولار/ الدولار كندي قد تكون شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 0.9800 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من هذا المستوى فسوف يؤكد ذلك على تكوين دورة القاع بالأسفل.

إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 29 مايو حتى 03 يونيو 2011




*
التحليل الفنى الاسبوعي

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 29 مايو إلى 3 يونيو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



أرتفع سعر USDCAD فوق خط الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0285 حتى 0.9973 مما يوحي باكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0672 فعليا في 0.9444 ومن ثم فإن الهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9900 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9630 وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر كسر تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى هبوط السعر نحو المستوى 0.9200 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع إلى المستوى 1.0100 للبحث عن مستوى قمة جديد.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 06 يونيو حتى 10 يونيو 2011




*

التحليل الفنى الاسبوعي

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 6 يونيو إلى 10 يونيو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



امتد ارتفاع سعر زوج USDCAD بدئا من المستوى 0.9444 وقد بلغ الارتفاع المستوى 0.9851 ومن المتوقع في الاسبوع القادم أن يكون والهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 1.0000 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد على طول خط الاتجاه الصاعد على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، لكن في حالة إذا هبط السعر تحت خط الاتجاه فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الارتفاع البادئ من 0.9444 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع في السعر إلى المستوى 1.0100 للبحث عن مستوى قمة بالأعلى.

إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

بونوص 30 % ومدرب ومدير حساب وغرفة تداول 24 ساعة وتعليم فوركس مجاني وتوصيات رائعة
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 12 يونيو حتى 17 يونيو 2011




*

التحليل الفنى الاسبوعي

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 12 يونيو إلى 17 يونيو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



أسعار زوج الدولار الأمريكي مقابل الدولار الكندي مازالت تتداول فوق خط الاتجاه الصاعد على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، ومازال التداول في حالة الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9444 وبقي التداول فوق مستوى دعم خط الاتجاه ، فمن الممكن أن يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد، إضافة إلى حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع إلى منطقة 1.0000 خلال بضعة أسابيع. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار هذا الزوج تشكل دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وقد يرتفع السعر إلى المستوى 1.0100 للبحث عن دورة قمة بالأعلى.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

بونوص 30 % ومدرب ومدير حساب وغرفة تداول 24 ساعة وتعليم فوركس مجاني وتوصيات رائعة
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 20 يونيو حتى 23 يونيو 2011





*

التحليل الفنى الاسبوعي

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 20 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



امتد ارتفاع زوج USDCAD بدئا من المستوى 0.9444 وقد بلغ المستوى 0.9898 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع في الاسبوع المقبل ، وسيكون الهدف التالي نحو مستوى 1.0000 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9650 وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر دون هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الارتفاع البادئ من 0.9444 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع لبلوغ السعر إلى المستوى 1.0100 للبحث عن مستوى قمة جديد.

إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 27 يونيو حتى 01 يوليو 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 27 يونيو إلى 1 يوليو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من المستوى 0.9669 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع في غضون أسابيع ، وسيكون الهدف التالي نحو المستوى 1.0000 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9669 وبالتالي فمن الممكن أن يشير أي هبوط دون هذا المستوى إلى انتهاء الارتفاع البادئ من 0.9444 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قاع عند المستوى 0.9444 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع حتى المستوى 1.0100 للبحث عن مستوى قمة جديدة.

إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 04 يوليو حتى 08 يوليو 2011



*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 4 يوليو حتى 8 يوليو 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار زوج USDCAD هبطت دون مستوى الدعم الرئيسي 0.9669 وبلغت أدنى مستوى لها عند 0.9580 ، مما يدل على تشكيل قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 0.9912 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم، وهذا يدل على اكتمال حالة ارتفاع السعر البادئة من 0.9444 ومن ثم قد نتوقع هبوط السعر نحو مستوى الدعم المنخفض السابق 0.9444 خلال بضعة أسابيع قادمة، وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر دون هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.0852 ( قمة 2010 العالية) ومن ثم سيكون الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 0.9000 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 0.9912 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث انخفاض إلى المستوى 0.9000 للبحث عن مستوى قاع جديد على الرسم البياني.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT

حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 25 يوليو حتى 29 يوليو 2011





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 25 يوليه حتى 29 يوليه 2011



USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار زوج USDCAD هبطت أدنى من مستوى الدعم 0.9444 مما يشير إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط على المدى الطويل والبادئ من 1.0852 ( قمة 2010 العالية ) وبهذا فمن الممكن توقع حدوث المزيد من الهبوط في الاسبوع المقبل ، والهدف القادم سيكون المنطقة 0.9200 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 0.9530 وطالما بقي التداول تحت المقاومة فسوف يستمر الهبوط البادئ من 0.9912 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD دورة قمة عند المستوى 0.9912 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع انخفاض السعر إلى المستوى 0.9000 للبحث عن دورة قاع جديدة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 01 أغسطس حتى 05 أغسطس 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 1 أغسطس حتى 5 أغسطس 2011 م

* للفترة من 1 رمضان حتى 5 رمضان 1432 هـ





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

تتداول أسعار زوج USDCAD داخل قناة تداول هابطة على شارت العملة فريم اليوم ، وقد شكلت أسعار زوج دورة قاع على الرسم البياني عند مستوى الدعم 0.9438 ثم ارتفع السعر لاختبار مستوى المقاومة 0.9577 وتعتبر المنطقة 0.9516 هي منطقة محورية حاليا فإذا نجح الزوج في اختراق مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية 0.9627 مع ثبات التداولات فوق المنطقة المحورية 0.9516 فسوف يواصل الزوج الارتفاع ربما نحو المنطقة 0.9702 أما إذا هبط السعر دون المنطقة المحورية 0.9516 فسوف يتجه لاختبار مستوى الدعم 0.9441 واي نزول دون هذا المستوى فسوف يؤدي بالزوج إلى المزيد من التراجع نحو المنطقة 0.9330 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD دورة قمة عند المستوى 0.9912 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وأي نزول دون المنطقة 0.9255 قد يؤدي إلى انخفاض السعر إلى المستوى 0.9000 للبحث عن دورة قاع جديدة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 08 أغسطس حتى 12 أغسطس 2011




*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 8 أغسطس حتى 12 أغسطس 2011 م

* للفترة من 8 رمضان حتى 12 رمضان 1432 هـ





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

ارتدت أسعار زوج USDCAD من قبل المستوى 0.9406 وبلغ السعر حتى المستوى 0.9852 مما يوحي باحتمال طول الفترة الزمنية لتدعيم الاتجاه الهابط على المدى الطويل البادئة من 1.0852 ( قمة 2010 العالية ) الجارية حاليا ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع في الاسبوع المقبل ، وسيكون الهدف التالي عند المستوى 1.0000 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، اسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0852. ومن الأرجح حدوث حركة تداول جانبية في نطاق فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع	
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 15 أغسطس حتى 19 أغسطس 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 15 أغسطس حتى 19 أغسطس 2011 م

* للفترة من 15 رمضان حتى 19 رمضان 1432 هـ





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

اسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0009 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم. أما عن مستوى الدعم الرئيسي فيوجد عند 0.9765 وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر أقل من هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك ويؤكد على تكوين دورة قمة بالأعلى ، ومن ثم قد يتراجع السعر نحو المنطقة المنخفضة السابقة 1.9406 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0009 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يحدث ارتفاع أخر نحو المنطقة 1.0200 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0852 ومن الأرجح حدوث حركة تداول جانبية فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 22 أغسطس حتى 26 أغسطس 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.






التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 22 أغسطس حتى 26 أغسطس 2011 م

* للفترة من 22 رمضان حتى 26 رمضان 1432 هـ





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

لا تغير في وجهة نظرنا، اسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0009 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم. أما عن الدعم الرئيسي فيوجد عند 0.9765 وقد يتراجع سعر الزوج نحو المستوى 0.9406 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0009 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يحدث ارتفاع آخر نحو المنطقة 1.0200 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0852 ومن الأرجح حدوث تداول جانبي فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 29 أغسطس حتى 02  سبتمبر 2011






*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 29 أغسطس حتى 2 سبتمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت دورة قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0009 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم. ومن المتوقع هبوط السعر لاختبار المستوى 0.9765 في الأسبوع المقبل ، وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر دون هذا المستوى سوف يؤكد ذلك القمة العلوية ومن ثم تراجع السعر نحو المستوى المنخفض السابق 0.9406 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0009 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق المقاومة سيكون الهدف التالي نحو المنطقة 1.0200 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0852 ومن المتوقع حدوث حركة تداول جانبية فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 05 سبتمبر  حتى 09 سبتمبر 2011






*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 5 سبتمبر حتى 9 سبتمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

هبط سعر زوج USDCAD من المستوى 1.0009 وقد يكون ذلك الهبوط مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 وقد يهبط السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9600 للبحث عن مستوى قاع على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0009 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فسيكون هذا إشارة إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، اسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للهبوط البادئ من 1.0852 ومن الأرجح حدوث تداول جانبي فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 11 سبتمبر  حتى 16 سبتمبر 2011





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 11 سبتمبر حتى 16 سبتمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار زوج USDCAD تواجه مستوى المقاومة 1.0009 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن ثم قد يكون الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 1.0200 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9725 وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر تحت هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى هبوط السعر نحو المنخفض السابق عند المستوى 0.9406.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0852 ومن الأرجح حدوث تداول جانبي فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 19 سبتمبر  حتى 23 سبتمبر 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 19 سبتمبر حتى 23 سبتمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

بعد أن لمست أسعار زوج USDCAD مستوى المقاومة 1.0009 عاد السعر وانسحب بدئا من 1.0025 مما يوحي باحتمال طول الفترة الزمنية لتدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 والجاري حاليا. ومن المرجح حدوث تراجع أعمق لاختبار مستوى الدعم 0.9725 خلال الأسبوع المقبل ، وطالما بقي التداول ثابتا فوق هذا المستوى ، فمن المتوقع استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد، وارتفاع السعر نحو المنطقة 1.0200 

التحليل على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0852 ومن المتوقع حدوث حركة تداول جانبية فيما بين 0.9406 و 1.0200 



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 26 سبتمبر  حتى 30 سبتمبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 26 سبتمبر حتى 30 سبتمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD


USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

امتد تحرك USDCAD صعودا من 0.9406 وبلغ المستوى 1.0360 ومن المتوقع ارتفاع السعر لاحقا والهدف القادم قد يكون المنطقة 1.0500 اما عن منطقة الدعم فهي الآن عند 1.0130 وطالما بقي التداول فوق هذا المستوى فسوف يستمر الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، USDCAD في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من 0.9406 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1500 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 03 أكتوبر حتى 07 أكتوبر 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 3 أكتوبر حتى 7 أكتوبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

واصلت أسعار زوج USDCAD الصعود البادئ من 0.9406 وقد امتد الارتفاع وبلغ المستوى 1.0502 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع خلال الاسبوع ، والهدف القادم سيكون 1.0700 في المنطقة. الدعم الآن عند 1.0300 تليها 1.0140 ، وكسر هذه المستويات أدناه فقط يمكن أن تشير إلى أن الارتفاع من 0.9406 قد اكتمل. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD تتداول في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من 0.9406 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1500 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا


كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 09 أكتوبر حتى 14 أكتوبر 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 9 أكتوبر حتى 14 أكتوبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

شكلت أسعار زوج USDCAD قمة عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع أن الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 قد يحتاج إلى حدوث تداول فيما بين 1.0200 و 1.0656 من أجل تدعيمه ، أما عن المقاومة الرئيسية فتوجد الآن عند 1.0656 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD في حالة اتجاه صاعد بدئا من 0.9406 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المستوى 1.1500 في الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية

كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 17 أكتوبر حتى 21 أكتوبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 17 أكتوبر حتى 21 أكتوبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

امتد هبوط سعر زوج USDCAD بدئا من 1.0656 وبلغ المستوى 1.0093 مما يدل على اكتمال الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن الممكن هبوط السعر لاحقا والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9900 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج USDCAD شكلت قمة عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن الممكن توقع المزيد من الهبوط في السعر نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 23 أكتوبر حتى 28 أكتوبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 23 أكتوبر حتى 28 أكتوبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار زوج USDCAD مازالت في اتجاه هابط بدئا من 1.0656 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى 1.0043 والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9800-0.9900 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0270 وطالما بقي التداول دون هذه المقاومة فقد يستمر الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار زوج قد شكلت USDCAD قمة عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من التراجع نحو المنطقة نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 31 أكتوبر حتى 04 نوفمبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 31 أكتوبر حتى 4 نوفمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

واصلت أسعار زوج USDCAD تحركها نحو الهبوط بدئا من 1.0656 وقد بلغ الهبوط ووصل المنطقة 0.9891 والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9700 أما عند المقاومة ففي 1.0050 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0656 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع وقد يحدث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 13 نوفمبر حتى 18 نوفمبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 13 نوفمبر حتى 18 نوفمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتحرك نحو الصعود وبلغ الارتفاع المستوى 1.0265 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع خلال عدة أسابيع قادمة وقد يكون الهدف القادم نحو المنطقة 1.0400 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند المستوى 1.0050 وفي حالة إذا هبط السعر دون هذا المستوى فقد يشير ذلك إلى احتمال تكوين قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0265 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن ثم قد يحدث تراجع ونزول السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9406 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من التراجع نحو المنطقة المنخفضة 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 21 نوفمبر حتى 25 نوفمبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 21 نوفمبر حتى 25 نوفمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتحرك صعودا وامتدت وبلغت المستوى 1.0300 ، لكن من المعتقد ان الزوج بدأ يفقد زخم الصعود ، وفي حالة إذا تراجع السعر أدنى من المستوى 1.0100 فقد يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0656 ومن ثم قد يتراجع السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9406. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الهبوط نحو المنطقة المنخفضة السابقة 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 03 ديسمبر حتى 09 ديسمبر 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 3 ديسمبر حتى 9 ديسمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي



أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في الاتجاه الهابط بدئا من المستوى 1.0523 ومن الممكن توقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض في غضون أسابيع ، والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المستوى 0.9800 أما عن المقاومة ففي 1.0250 وطالما بقيت هذه المقاومة قوية فقد يستمر الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث تراجع في السهر نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.


إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 12 ديسمبر حتى 16 ديسمبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 12 ديسمبر حتى 16 ديسمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في الاتجاه الهابط بدئا من المستوى 1.0523 ومن المتوقع أن صعود السعر البادئ من 1.0051 ربما يكون مرحلة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط ومن ثم فمن المتوقع نزول السعر لاحقا والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المستوى 0.9800 أما عن مستوى المقاومة فيوجد الآن عند 1.0260 وطالما بقي التداول دون هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من التراجع نحو المنخفض السابقة عند المستوى 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 18 ديسمبر حتى 23 ديسمبر 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 18 ديسمبر حتى 23 ديسمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD





USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 1.0051 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع في السعر لاختبار المقاومة 0.0523 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فإن الهدف التالي قد يكون نحو المنطقة 1.1000 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 1.0250 وطالما بقي التداول ثابتا فوق هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع استمرار الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 1.0051. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 25 ديسمبر حتى 30 ديسمبر 2011





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 25 ديسمبر حتى 30 ديسمبر 2011 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في الاتجاه الصاعد بدئا من المستوى من 1.0051 ويتم التعامل مع الهبوط البادئ من 1.0422 على أنه حركة تصحيح وتدعيم للاتجاه الصاعد ومن ثم فمن المتوقع حدوث ارتفاع في السعر نحو القمة السابقة 1.0656 لاحقا أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0300 وفي حالة إذا تمكن الزوج من اختراق المقاومة لأعلى فقد يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد.



التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الهبوط نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 ربما خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة. 




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

عرض فوركس حصري للمصريين
بونوص وتعليم وتوصيات على حسابك الفعلي هدية مجانية
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تولبار اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية 
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعار
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 01 يناير حتى 06 يناير 2012




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 1 يناير حتى 6 يناير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD





USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD  شكلت نمط المثلث على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن الأرجح ارتفاع السعر نحو الحدود العليا من النمط خلال هذا الأسبوع وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا الخط العلوي فقد يستمر الارتفاع حتى بلوغ المنطقة 1.1000 ، على الجانب الأخر أي نزول للسعر دون الحد السفلي من النمط فقد يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 وانتهاءه فعليا في 1.0656 ومن ثم فمن المتوقع وقتئذ هو تراجع السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9406 مرة أخرى



التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المتوقع تراجع السعر نحو المنخفض السابق 0.9406 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة. 




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 08 يناير حتى 13 يناير 2012




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 8 يناير حتى 13 يناير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD


USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

ارتدت أسعار الزوج USDCAD من قبل الخط السفلي لنمط المثلث تحديدا من قبل المستوى 1.0076 مما يدل على اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0422 ومن ثم يمكن توقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو الخط العلوي لنمط المثلث.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0656 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن ثم فمن الممكن تراجع السعر نحو المستوى المنخفض السابق 0.9406 ربما خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 15 يناير حتى 20 يناير 2011




*


التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 15 يناير حتى 20 يناير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت نمط المثلث على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن الأرجح ارتفاع السعر نحو الخط العلوي من نمط خلال هذا الأسبوع وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق الخط العلوي فقد يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن ثم يمكن توقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1000. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تعمل على تدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن الأرجح ارتفاع السعر نحو المنطقة 1.1500 بعد انتهاء حركة التدعيم.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع



*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 23 يناير حتى 27 يناير 2011




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 23 يناير حتى 27 يناير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

هبطت أسعار الزوج USDCAD تحت نمط المثلث على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن الممكن حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة ومن ثم فان الهدف التالي قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0230 وطالما بقيت المقاومة قوية فمن المتوقع سوف يستمر الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD في حالة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد من 0.9406 ومن الأرجح حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.1500 لاحقا بعد انتهاء التصحيح.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 30 يناير حتى 03 فبراير 2012





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 30 يناير حتى  3 فبراير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

امتد تراجع سعر الزوج USDCAD بدئا من المستوى 1.0422 وقد بلغ السعر المستوى المتدني 0.9981 ومن الأرجح استمرار التراجع خلال هذا الأسبوع والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9700-0.9800 أما عن مستوى المقاومة فتوجد عند 1.0100 وطالما بقي التداول دون هذا المستوى فمن المتوقع وقتئذ استمرار الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويلة، أسعار الزوج USDCAD في حالة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد من 0.9406 ومن الأرجح ارتفاع السعر لاحقا نحو المنطقة 1.1500 بعد انتهاء حركة التصحيح. 



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 05 فبراير حتى 10 فبراير 2012





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 5 فبراير حتى  10 فبراير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في الاتجاه الهابط بدئا من المستوى 1.0422 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى 0.9926 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من التراجع خلال هذا الأسبوع والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9800 أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0070 وإذا تم اختراق هذا المستوى لأعلى فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في حركة تصحيح لتدعيم الاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن ثم فمن الأرجح حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع لاحقا نحو المنطقة 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح. 




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 12 فبراير حتى 17 فبراير 2012





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 12 فبراير حتى  17 فبراير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قاعا بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9925 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع ارتفاع السعر خلال الأسبوع المقبل، والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 1.0150 أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 0.9925 وإذا تراجع السعر دون هذا فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى تراجع السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9800.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن ثمن فمن المحتمل ارتفاع السعر لاحقا نحو المنطقة 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 20 فبراير حتى 25 فبراير 2012





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 20 فبراير حتى  25 فبراير 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في حالة اتجاه هابط بدئا من المستوى 1.0523 ويعتبر ارتفاع السعر البادئ من 0.9925 هو حالة تدعيم وحركة تصحيح للاتجاه الهابط ومن ثم قد يتراجع السعر لاحقا نحو المنطقة 0.9700 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح وإذا تراجع السعر دون المستوى 0.9925 قد يكون ذلك هو مؤشرا على استئناف الاتجاه الهابط أما عن مستوى المقاومة ففي 1.0050 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فمن الممكن ان يشير ذلك الي انتهاء الهبوط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن المحتمل ارتفاع السعر لاحقا إلى المستوى 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 26 فبراير حتى 02 مارس 2012





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 26 فبراير حتى  2 مارس 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

 لا تغيير في وجهة نظرنا، أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في حالة اتجاه هابط بدئا من المستوى 1.0523 ويتم التعامل مع حركة التداول فيما بين 0.9905 و 1.0050 على انها حركة تصحيح لتدعيم الاتجاه الهابط ومن ثم فمن المتوقع لاحقا تراجع السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9700 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح ، أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 1.0050 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الاتجاه الهابط. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن المحتمل ارتفاع السعر نحو المنطقة 1.1500 بعد انتهاء حركة التصحيح. 



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 05 مارس حتى 09 مارس 2012





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 5 مارس حتى 9 مارس 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD



USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

اسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في حالة هبوط بدئا من المستوى 1.0422 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى 0.9841 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من تراجع السعر ربما في الأسبوع المقبل، والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9700 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 1.0050 وفي حالة إذا ارتفع السعر فوق هذا المستوى فقد يشير ذلك إلى اكتمال الهبوط البادئ من 1.0422 ومن ثمن فإن التوقع التالي هو ارتفاع السعر إلى المنطقة 1.0400 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع إلى المنطقة 1.1500 بعد انتهاء حركة التصحيح.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 12 مارس حتى 16 مارس 2012





*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 12 مارس حتى 16 مارس 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

اسعار الزوج USDCAD مازلت تتداول في حالة اتجاه هابط من 1.0422 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى 0.9841 وطالما بقيت المقاومة الرئيسية عند المستوى 1.0050 ويتم التعامل مع تحركات الأسعار في نطاق التداول فيما بين 0.9841 و 1.0050 فانها حركة تدعيم للاتجاه الهابط إلى المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 ، لكن في حالة ارتفع السعر فوق المنطقة 1.0050 فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الاتجاه الهابط .

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن المحتمل ارتفاع السعر مرة أخرى إلى المنطقة 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح.




إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع

*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 18 مارس حتى 23 مارس 2012




*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 18 مارس حتى 23 مارس 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD





USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في حالة اتجاه هابط بدئا من 1.0422 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المنطقة 0.9841 وطالما بقيت المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0050 قوية فقد يتم التعامل مع حركة السعر على فيما بين 0.9841 و 1.0050 على انها حركة تدعيم وتصحيح للاتجاه الهابط ومن ثمن فإن الهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 ، لكن إذا ارتفع السعر فوق المنطقة 1.0050 فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الاتجاه الهابط.

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 من المحتمل حدوث المزيد من ارتفاع السعر ربما إلى المنطقة 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 25 مارس حتى 30 مارس 2012*التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركسمتجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات. التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نتأخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 25 مارس حتى 30 مارس 2012 م  USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHFUSDCAD | AUDUSD USDCADالدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكنديأسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول فيما بين 0.9841 و 1.0050 ويتم التعامل مع حركة السعر في النطاق على انها حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0523 ومن الأرجح تراجع السعر نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 ، على الجانب الأخر إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من المستوى 1.0050 فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الاتجاه الهابط ومن ثم يمكن توقع المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.0400.التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 ومن ثم فنم المحتمل ارتفاع السعر نحو المنطقة 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح. إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هناحمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملاتكن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملاتافتح حساب تجريبىافتح حساب حقيقى اسلامىدورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركسافتح محفظة استثماريةادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركسالتحليل الفنىأجندة الأسبوعنتائج الأخبارتوصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركسورشة العملالبورصات المفتوحةالمخطط الفورىالدعم والمقاومةأعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.pngمؤشر اتجاه العملةنسبة التحركتوصيات البنوكأسعار الفائدةمخطط COTحظ موفق للجميع*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 01 أبريل  حتى 06 أبريل  2012*التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركسمتجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات. التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نتأخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 1 أبريل حتى 6 أبريل 2012 م  USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHFUSDCAD | AUDUSD USDCADالدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكنديسعار الزوج USDCAD تواصل التداول الجانبي فيما بين 0.9841 و 1.0050 ومن الأرجح طول فترة التداول الجانبي في غضون اسبوعين قادمين وطالما بقيت المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0050 صامدة فمن المتوقع استئناف نزول السعر البادئ من 1.0523 نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 المنطقة إلا أنه إذا ارتفع السعر فوق المنطقة 1.0050 فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الاتجاه الهابط.التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 وبالتالي فمن الارجح ارتفاع السعر ربما إلى المنطقة 1.1500 بعد اكتمال حركة التصحيح. إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هناحمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملاتكن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملاتافتح حساب تجريبىافتح حساب حقيقى اسلامىدورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركسافتح محفظة استثماريةادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركسالتحليل الفنىأجندة الأسبوعنتائج الأخبارتوصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركسورشة العملالبورصات المفتوحةالمخطط الفورىالدعم والمقاومةأعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.pngمؤشر اتجاه العملةنسبة التحركتوصيات البنوكأسعار الفائدةمخطط COTحظ موفق للجميع*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 09 أبريل  حتى 13 أبريل  2012





*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس

متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.


موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.



التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت

أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 9 أبريل حتى 13 أبريل 2012 م





USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF

USDCAD | AUDUSD




USDCAD

الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي

أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول فيما بين 0.9841 و 1.0050 وطالما بقيت المقاومة الرئيسية 1.0050 صامدة فقد يتم التعامل مع حركة السعر في على النطاق على انها حركة تصحيح وتدعيم للاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0523 وبالتالي يمكن توقع نزول السعر لاحقا نحو المنطقة 0.9600-0.9700 ، على الجانب الأخر إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من المستوى 1.0050 فقد يشير ذلك إلى انتهاء الهبوط البادئ من 1.0523 واكتماله في 0.9841 وبالتالي يمكن توقع ارتفاع السعر إلى المنطقة 1.0400. 

التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD مازالت تتداول في ظل حركة تصحيح للاتجاه الصاعد البادئ من 0.9406 وبالتالي يمكن توقع ارتفاع السعر لاحقا إلى المنطقة 1.1500 بعد انتهاء حركة التصحيح.



إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا

حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 28 مايو  حتى 01 يونيه 2012*التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركسمتجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات. التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نتأخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 28 مايو حتى 1 يونيه 2012 م  USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHFUSDCAD | AUDUSDUSDCADالدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكنديأسعار الزوج USDCAD تواصل حركة الصعود والارتفاع بدئا من 0.9799 وقد امتد الارتفاع وبلغ المستوى 1.0311 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع خلال هذا الأسبوع والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 1.0400 أما عن مستوى الدعم الرئيسي فيوجد عند 1.0200 وإذا تم كسر الدعم لأسفل فقد يشير ذلك إلى الانتهاء الاتجاه الصاعد.التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قاع بالأسفل عند المستوى 0.9799 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الأسبوع ومن المنتظر حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع نحو المنطقة 1.0400 خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة. إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هناحمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملاتكن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملاتافتح حساب تجريبىافتح حساب حقيقى اسلامىدورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركسافتح محفظة استثمارية ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركسالتحليل الفنىأجندة الأسبوعنتائج الأخبارتوصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركسورشة العملالبورصات المفتوحةالمخطط الفورىالدعم والمقاومةأعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.pngمؤشر اتجاه العملةنسبة التحركتوصيات البنوكأسعار الفائدةمخطط COTحظ موفق للجميع*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 11 يونيه  حتى 15 يونيه 2012








*


التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.




التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 11 يونيه حتى 15 يونيه 2012 م







USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD






USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


شكلت أسعار الزوج USDCAD قمة عند المستوى 1.04445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من التراجع خلال هذا الأسبوع والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المستوى 1.0000 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية فتوجد عند 1.04445 وإذا ارتفع السعر وتجاوز هذا المستوى لأعلى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى ارتفاع السعر نحو اختبار القمة العالية السابقة 1.0656 ( قمة 4 أكتوبر 2011 ) .


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.04445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن الارجح حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( قاع 26 يوليو 2011) خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.






. إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 17 يونيه  حتى 23 يونيه 2012









*


التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.




التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 17 يونيه حتى 23 يونيه 2012 م







USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD





USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


أسعار الزوج USDCAD تتداول في اتجاه هابط بدئا من 1.0445 ومن الارجح حدوث المزيد من التراجع خلال الأسبوع المقبل والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 1.0000 أما عن مستويات المقاومة فتوجد عند 1.0325 و 1.0445 وإذا تم اختراق هذه المستويات لأعلى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى ارتفاع السعر نحو القمة السابقة 1.0656 ( قمة 4 أكتوبر 2011 العالية). 


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، اسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.04445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( قاع 26 يوليو 2011) على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 02 يوليو حتى 06 يوليو  2012










*


التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 2 يوليو حتى 6 يوليو 2012 م







USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD






USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


يختبر سعر الزوج USDCAD مستوى الدعم 1.0159 وفي حالة إذا تم كسر الدعم لأسفل قد يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط البادئ من 1.0445 ومن ثم يمكن توقع حينئذ مزيدا من الهبوط ربما نحو المنطقة 1.0000 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 1.0445 وإذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من هذا المستوى فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى ارتفاع السعر نحو المنطقة 1.0656 ( قمة 4 أكتوبر 2011 العالية).


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، شكل سعر الزوج USDCAD قمة عند المستوى 1.0445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( قاع 26 يوليو 2011 ) على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 09 يوليو حتى 13 يوليو  2012








*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.




التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 9 يوليو حتى 13 يوليو 2012 م








USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD







USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


مازال سعر الزوج USDCAD يتداول في حالة هبوط بدئا من 1.0445 ويعتبر حركة التداول للسعر البادئة 1.0159 ما هي الا حركة تصحيح لتدعيم الاتجاه الهابط ومن قد يرتد السعر إلى المنطقة 1.0300 لاستكمال حركة التصحيح خلال هذا الأسبوع أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية ففي 1.0445 وإذا ارتفع السعر وتجاوز هذه المقامة فقد يشير ذلك إلى احتمالية حدوث المزيد من الارتفاع في السعر ربما نحو المنطقة 1.0656 ( قمة 4 أكتوبر 2011 العالية).


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكل سعر الزوج USDCAD قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن الأرجح حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( منخفض 26 يوليو 2011 ) على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع




*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 16 يوليو حتى 20 يوليو  2012









*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.




التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 16 يوليو حتى 20 يوليو 2012 م








USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD








USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


لا تغيير في وجهة نظرنا، مازال سعر الزوج USDCAD يتداول في الاتجاه الهابط بدئا من 1.0445 وتعتبر حركة السعر البادئة من 1.0159 ما هي الا حركة تصحيح لتدعيم وتقوية الاتجاه الهابط أما عن مستوى الدعم فيوجد عند 1.0100 وفي حالة إذا تم كسر الدعم لأسفل وهبط السعر فقد يشير ذلك إلى استئناف الاتجاه الهابط. وتوجد مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية في 1.0445 وإذا تجاوز السعر هذه المقاومة فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى مزيد من الارتفاع لاعادة اختبار القمة السابقة 1.0656 ( قمة 4 أكتوبر 2011).


لتحليل المدى الطويل، قد يكون USDCAD تشكيل رأس دورة في 1.0445 على الرسم البياني الأسبوعي. ومن المرجح مزيد من الانخفاض نحو 0.9406 (26 يوليو 2011 الأقل) أن ينظر إليه على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع





*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة من 23 يوليو حتى 27 يوليو  2012










*
التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.




التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 23 يوليو حتى 27 يوليو 2012 م







USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD







USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


هبط سعر الزوج USDCAD بدئا من المستوى 1.0445 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى 1.0065 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المستوى 1.0000 وتوجد مستوى المقاومة في 1.0200 وطالما بقي التداول دون هذا المستوى فقد يستمر الاتجاه الهابط.


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن الارجح حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( قاع 26 يوليو 2011 ) على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع



*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة 29 يوليو حتى 02 اغسطس 2012











*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 29 يوليو حتى 2 اغسطس 2012 م







USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD









USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


هبط سعر الزوج USDCAD بدئا من المستوى العالي 1.0445 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى المنخفض 1.0030 ومن المتوقع مواصلة الهبوط خلال هذا الأسبوع والهدف القادم قد يكون نحو المنطقة 0.9900 أما عن مستوى المقاومة الرئيسية فتوجد عند 1.0230 إلا أنه إذا ارتفع السعر أعلى من هذا المستوى فقد يشير ذلك إلى الانتهاء من الاتجاه الهابط.


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل، أسعار الزوج USDCAD شكلت قمة بالأعلى عند المستوى 1.0445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( قاع 26 يوليو 2011 ) على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.





إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع


*

----------


## غاوى فوركس

التحليل الفنى الأسبوعى للفترة 06 اغسطس  حتى 10 اغسطس 2012










*

التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس


متجدد مرة واحدة مع بداية كل أسبوع مساء الأحد أو صباح الاثنين بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.



موقع يلا فوركس يقدم لكم التحليل الفني الأسبوعي لسوق الفوركس وتوقعات بداية الاسبوع من إعداد فريق مكون من خبراء في التحليل الفني وذلك حرصا على تقديم كل ما هو أفضل لعملائها ويعتمد التحليل على دراسة فريم اليوم وفريم الأسبوع ويمكن أن يستخدمه المتداولين على المدى الزمني الطويل من وقت عرض التحليلات ، ويرجى الانتباه إلى أن التحليلات معتمدة على دراسة الشارتات فقط ولهذا يجب مراقبة أخبار السوق وان يتطابق التحليل الفني مع التحليل الإخباري قبل الدخول في أي صفقات.





التحليل الفني الأسبوعي للعملات مقدم من موقع يلا فوركس دوت نت


أخر تحديث : التحليل الفني للفترة من 6 اغسطس حتى 10 اغسطس 2012 م








USDJPY | GBPUSD | EURUSD | USDCHF


USDCAD | AUDUSD






USDCAD


الدولار الأمريكي / الدولار الكندي


مازال سعر الزوج USDCAD يتحرك في اتجاه هابط بدئا من 1.0445 وقد امتد الهبوط وبلغ المستوى 0.9979 ومن المتوقع حدوث المزيد من التراجع خلال هذا الأسبوع ، والهدف القادم سيكون نحو المنطقة 0.9800 أما عن منطقة المقاومة فتوجد على طول خط الاتجاه الهابط على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم اليوم إلا أنه إذا ارتفع السعر فوق مقاومة خط الاتجاه فقد يشير ذلك إلى الانتهاء من الاتجاه الهابط. 


التحليل الفني على المدى الطويل ، شكل سعر الزوج USDCAD قمة بالاعلى عند المستوى 1.0445 على الرسم البياني شارت العملة فريم الاسبوع ومن الارجح حدوث المزيد من الانخفاض نحو المنطقة 0.9406 ( قاع 26 يوليو 2011 ) على مدى الأشهر القليلة المقبلة.







إخوانى وأخواتى نظراً لضيق الوقت وظروف عملى وعدم استطاعتى لطرح كل الأزواج إليكم يمكنكم الإضطلاع على التحليل الفنى لباقى الأزواج بالضغط هنا




حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح فايرفوكس وجوجل كروم لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
كن الفائز 8دولار هدية عند فتح حساب فوركس بدون ايداع -ميتاتريدر 4 و 5
حمل تول بار موقع ياللافوركس دوت نت لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر لمعرفة اخر اخبار الفوركس والتوصيات المجانية والتحليلات الفنية لسوق العملات
افتح حساب تجريبى
افتح حساب حقيقى اسلامى
دورة تعليم الفوركس-مدرسة الفوركس
افتح محفظة استثمارية 
ادارة محافظ فوركس-مدير حسابات فوركس
التحليل الفنى
أجندة الأسبوع
نتائج الأخبار
توصيات العملات-توصيات الفوركس
ورشة العمل
البورصات المفتوحة
المخطط الفورى
الدعم والمقاومة
أعلى وأقل الأسعارhttp://www.wadijazan.com/vb/cometcha...games/icon.png
مؤشر اتجاه العملة
نسبة التحرك
توصيات البنوك
أسعار الفائدة
مخطط COT
حظ موفق للجميع
*

----------

